# Abusive threads



## Pudsey_Bear

I know we have the odd skirmish in here usually a miss understanding, so never goes far, but I was trying to find some info and came across this forum chat


----------



## rogerblack

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I know we have the odd skirmish in here usually a miss understanding, so never goes far, but I was trying to find some info and came across this forum chat


Wow! You're right, makes our little contretemps seem like friendly banter.

I'm still trying to picture what size of elephant would fit in our fridge, obviously one that hasn't been fed enough currants.

By the way, your post contains a very non-PC phrase which will no doubt cause many people on here of the female persuasion to take offence. 
I think you should have typed " Ms Understanding" :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Penquin

rogerblack said:


> By the way, your post contains a very non-PC phrase which will no doubt cause many people on here of the female persuasion to take offence.
> I think you should have typed " Ms Understanding" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wink:


Moan, moan, moan as usual......

typical about that PC rubbish, you will be telling us soon that we cannot manoeuvre our MH and that we have to personoeuvre them into place.

This PC junk really annoys me and I cannot fathom out why some people get so hung about it........

as for MHF not having a decent level of moaning, I am sure that we can all raise our game so that everyone can feel MHF really is the top of the dungheap........

How's that for starters?

I am really a bit of a newbie at such things - but always willing to learn.....

I wonder who the best mentor would be from MHF?

Any volunteers?

Dave ( in case you haven't realised I am trying very hard to copy the rants shown on Kev's links - assuming that Kev meant it as one NOT to be copied as an example......... :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't drag me into your feeble petty arguments (or should that be argupersonts) I can manage to p1$$ enough people on my own, I do not need help, not like that anyway  

I wouldn't mind a good carpenter for a couple of hours a day on peanuts though.


----------



## Penquin

How much work do you have to do on peanuts then? 

Opening them only requires a sledgehammer 


bang


instant peanut butter, once you scrape it from the walls.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## Stanner

Penquin said:


> and I cannot fathom out why some people get so hung about it........


Personally I can't stand folk who won't catch up with the times, drag themselves into the 21st century and use proper metric measurement especially when they live in France of all places. :roll:

Don't you mean you can't 1.8288 metres it out?

How else do you expect your neighbours to understand what you are on about.


----------



## pippin

*1.8288 metres it out*

Could that lead to a 20.1168 metre reaction?


----------



## Stanner

pippin said:


> *1.8288 metres it out*
> 
> Could that lead to a 20.1168 metre reaction?


You are not 1,609,344,000 metres out there in answering the 49,782.20€ (at the current exchange rate) question.

I wonder if this thread can be carried on 201.168 metres or are we getting out of our 5556 metres?


----------



## pippin

I bet there's some head-scratching going on - either that or readers of this thread must think we are bonkers.


----------



## Stanner

pippin said:


> I bet there's some head-scratching going on - either that or readers of this thread must think we are bonkers.


Who are you calling bonkers  - no need to get abusive.


----------



## barryd

I dont know about abusive but it as flipping boring! 

I thought they would be talking about tinnies and barbies all the time!  

Crikey if we had a thread like that on here I really would fall asleep.

you should have a look at chatterbox in outandaboutlive. I like to pop in there now and again to watch the scraps. Brilliant fun. Sometimes I wish we were a little less censored on here but I guess its such a big forum we have to be careful.

Are we allowed to use the word Dickhead on here? I just wanna know as its Eurovision tonight, Im giving up smoking and no beer. Actually I might go and join the Ausie forum!


----------



## pippin

Stanner - shut up!

Barry - ditto! We are sick and tired about your feeble excuses on how you can't give up smoking.

If you lot aren't careful I really will re-ignite the gassing debate.

(Get it? Re-ignite? Gas? - oh, I give up!)


----------



## Pusser

Australians ... say no more.


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> Stanner - shut up!
> 
> Barry - ditto! We are sick and tired about your feeble excuses on how you can't give up smoking.
> 
> If you lot aren't careful I really will re-ignite the gassing debate.
> 
> (Get it? Re-ignite? Gas? - oh, I give up!)


Get lost Dickhead!

That didnt take long! 

Feel better now.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

barryd said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner - shut up!
> 
> Barry - ditto! We are sick and tired about your feeble excuses on how you can't give up smoking.
> 
> If you lot aren't careful I really will re-ignite the gassing debate.
> 
> (Get it? Re-ignite? Gas? - oh, I give up!)
> 
> 
> 
> Get lost Dickhead!
> 
> That didnt take long!
> 
> Feel better now.
Click to expand...

Did you say that cos you're packing up smoking... :roll:

Keith


----------



## barryd

blackbirdbiker said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner - shut up!
> 
> Barry - ditto! We are sick and tired about your feeble excuses on how you can't give up smoking.
> 
> If you lot aren't careful I really will re-ignite the gassing debate.
> 
> (Get it? Re-ignite? Gas? - oh, I give up!)
> 
> 
> 
> Get lost Dickhead!
> 
> That didnt take long!
> 
> Feel better now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you say that cos you're packing up smoking... :roll:
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

GRRRRRRR!!!! :twisted:


----------



## vicdicdoc

Well just for the record, I,like crunchy peanut butter :?


----------



## aldra

Roger

You really do need a bigger fridge, actually I can't fit shadow in the oven but the fridge may offer possibilities :lol: :lol: 

I have no idea why people would go onto a Foram to be abusive to each other 

Surely forums are about getting to know people, and yes on MHF we have our disagreements that's natural 

But some people must be so small minded to deliberately offend and be offensive

pippin leave Barry alone :lol: 

He will succeed and then what :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## Stanner

pippin said:


> Stanner - shut up!
> If you lot aren't careful I really will re-ignite the gassing debate.


That's it I've had enough of your propanities.


----------



## aldra

I want more information on gassing

Where what when???

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

Aldra, I am surprised that you want information about gassing, can you not remember the effect when I ate curry when you were here?

Most of the neighbourhood still comment on the earthy smell........

Dave


----------



## aldra

Dave

Just mingled in with the new mown grass, the clipped trees and the balmy air

Maybe it should have been marketed as Aire du Dordogne :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

I blamed it on le _fosse septigue _being very _septigue_.....

no-one has come back and asked SOAR to re-inspect it since last time they did..... (yet)

Dave


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I want more information on gassing
> 
> Where what when???
> 
> Aldra :lol: :lol:


SCOTLAND!


----------



## locrep

Plebs :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can we stick to abuse in English please, I can't keep up with you bloody Johnny foreigners.


----------



## duxdeluxe

You're all mad................ :lol: (smiley inserted so that everyone knows that this is not an abusive post....)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

duxdeluxe said:


> You're all mad................ :lol: (smiley inserted so that everyone knows that this is not an abusive post....)


You know what you can do with your silly smiley face don't you..

No smiley to prove this is an abusive post....


----------



## barryd

I was determined to start this day hate free and be nice but that motormouth has already wound me up on the Eurovision thread by telling be he was at a Mark Knopfler gig last night while I was sat on the couch with 3 hours of Eurocrap.

Im off to sit in a dark room.


----------



## pippin

Barry - are you still in that darkened room or have you lit it up with a .............

Ooops - sorry, I nearly mentioned the "F" word :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe

Kev_n_Liz said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're all mad................ :lol: (smiley inserted so that everyone knows that this is not an abusive post....)
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you can do with your silly smiley face don't you..
> 
> No smiley to prove this is an abusive post....
Click to expand...

That's it. I'm going to crawl back under my stone........ never, ever post on here again, sell the van and take up train spotting........ Possibly.


----------



## aldra

Sounds possible

Not sure about the train spotting though :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## duxdeluxe

No, you're right. Stobart spotting instead, then I can also wave at all the Motorhomes passing under the bridge - but not necessarily with all the fingers on my hand 

I'll still come on here to see the -ahem- light hearted banter and read all about vets in Calais being gassed by remapped dogs in their U shaped lounges which are clearly lacking in payload..........

Maybe not.........

Back to abusive threads, I followed one on another forum about parking at Dover; it developed into a real slanging match and a reason why I don't post on there anymore


----------



## duxdeluxe

If anyone is near lake Coniston over the coming weekend, I hope to be sailing at a regatta. Look out for something which looks like the avatar on the left (sail no 1350) and then you can all wave at us as we pass - but not necessarily using all the fingers on your hand........ :lol:


----------



## pippin

If I really get going and this turns from a namby-pamby bit of name-calling into a real pistols at dawn slanging/slagging off match does that mean Dux that you will disappear off this forum?

Right - just what is it about parking at Dover (Marine Crescent or Waterloo Parade) that gets you hot under the collar?

Dux - get real and worry about something important.

Navel fluff for example.

A career as a colo-rectal endoscopist.

Get real!


----------



## duxdeluxe

It would be more fun if it was conkers at dawn or similar........ Just checked for Naval fluff. Couldn't find any, but was looking in the dockyard............

P.S. Where is this Dover place anyway? Seems to lack sole from what I hear. 

Oh well, back to admiring my rather silly collection of bath ducks


----------



## pippin

Right - I have notified the RSPB & RSPCA that you are keeping ducks in unsuitable conditions in your bath.

Expect a knock on the door - with one of those special *ram* things that the police *ewes*.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I'll have ewe know that I certainly have all my ducks in a row...... I had already thought them out of the box.

I also moved out of the house, but the sink of the motorhome is no match at all for the bath and the ducks get travel sick....

By the way - we do actually tow a duck behind the boat before and after each race. On a bit of string and usually at a fairly high speed - now that IS being cruel to animals....... :wink: 



Just in the unlikely event that anyone was taking this seriously, the duck is a shooting decoy and lives in the boat (gets a bit messy at times..) and no ducks were hurt in the making of this post


----------



## pippin

I don't want this thread to degenerate into a two-sided slag-off.

I am trying to be insulating to all of you - degeneration or of no fixed abode.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Not too insulating, Pippin - we want the sparks to fly........ :roll:


----------



## Pusser

duxdeluxe said:


> no ducks were hurt in the making of this post


 Duckies may have been 8)


----------



## erneboy

I once had a duck in the bath, Alan.


----------



## aldra

pussy cats

Nothing abusive about it :lol: :lol: 

Just as it should be  

aldra


----------



## duxdeluxe

erneboy said:


> I once had a duck in the bath, Alan.


 8O


----------



## Pusser

erneboy said:


> I once had a duck in the bath, Alan.


Did you float it, feed it, fondle it or something else.


----------



## pippin

Just not enough abuse to keep this thread on topic.

I shall have to resort to Sex, Politics and Religion.

But not all at the same time!


----------



## Stanner

pippin said:


> I don't want this thread to degenerate into a two-sided slag-off.
> 
> I am trying to be insulating to all of you - degeneration or of no fixed abode.


I remember that a few years ago now the Cambridge Evening News carried a full page DIY feature titled.....

*"How to Insult your loft" *

also if you really want to go out of this world feeling totally abused you could use these Funeral Directors in Ramsey.

http://tinyurl.com/pm4lbjq

I must 'phone them sometime and see if they really do answer with......

"What the **** do you want?"


----------



## erneboy

Pusser said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a duck in the bath, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you float it, feed it, fondle it or something else.
Click to expand...

None of the above Pusser. I played it with it by filling it with water and squirting it at our stupid labrador, she jumped in after it and we all got a telling off for the state of the bathroom.

The duck didn't care but the dog and I understood.

After that we didn't duck in the bath if Mrs Eb was at home, Alan.


----------



## duxdeluxe

........ Allegedly 



Once made the mistake of not properly shutting the bathroom door and was enthusiastically joined by our cocker spaniel, who didn't like the hot water, jumped straight out and shook himself everywhere. We were both in the dog house, but once again, no ducks were hurt in either Bathgate, or in the making of this post......


----------



## aldra

Dogs are no problem joining in your bath

Maybe 71/2 stone of Shadow would be a bit inconvienent

but a cat now that is not good

We had a cat Edipuss- puss

That walked around the rim of the bath, if he fell in

Real problems

Aldra


----------



## pippin

What has happened to the abuse?

You lot are going soft!


----------



## aldra

The problem with an abuse thread is that there must be an intent to be abusive and offensive

by and large MHF members are not of that ilke, 
hence rarely do we get openly abusive threads

I was worried about the ducks though :lol: Then I remembered were having Duck breasts this evening for tea   

Aldra


----------



## Annsman

I can't be bothered to read through 5 pages of puerile nonsense from people who know nothing, can't spell, use proper grammar or go wandering off the topic because their peanut sized brains couldn't be educated. Even by the small minded, inefficient morons who call themselves teachers these days. No wonder education standards are dropping and the system needs overhaulling.

And don't get me even started about piliticians. Corrupt, brain dead buffoons, full of their own self inmportance. No wonder people, and I use the word "people" selectively, vote UKIP. Now they are idiots. That Farrage bloke spends all his time in the pub, or outside one having a ***. Which by the way according to the latest proclamation by the self imposed, self congratulating, all knowing thought police, is bad for you. Who asked them? That's what I want to know!

I bet it was them Christians! Now they do get on my nerves. What with their preaching about love and peace. What rubbish. As for them Islamist terrorists? Terrorists! Don't make me laugh. We had years of that from them IRA lot. All Irish you know! Sorry straying into deep waters there. Don't want to get into trouble from the so called Equal Opportunities lot. And we all know their game too. Wanting the best jobs for their own kind. They come over here nicking our jobs and making honest Englishmen go on the dole. 

The unemployed! They're all milking the system. Just like them immigrant types. None of them want to work. A life of Sky telly, booze and **** all paid for by yours truly by the way. They spend all day sat outside the off licence drinking cider, while the owner, immigrant naturally, has his shop open from 6 in the morning until midnight. They do that you know. Come over here and open a shop and before you know it they are running 20 of them. So all the English shop keepers have to sell up and go on the dole. Which they can't claim because all the immigrants are claiming it. We must be mad!

Anyway, enough of the chat. Does anyone know of an aire near Calais?


----------



## pippin

So, Annsman - you have dealt with the Politicians and Religions and in the process insulted the Welsh.

You have not touched upon the subject of Sex - or lack of it.


----------



## bigbazza

Don't worry Pippin, be patient 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wales, sex, that can only mean one thing then isn't it.


----------



## Annsman

Welsh! Welsh! Who insulted the Welsh? Not me Pippin. Can't you read? I never mentioned anything to do with sheep! 

You see that's what I hate about this forum. You start off being non-confrontational. Not in any way getting personal. Trying to avoid upsetting anyone. Then along comes some small minded busy body with nothing better to do than make up lies and smears my good name. They should ban some people right now.

In my opinion, which seems to be the most openminded and sensible, it's not just the smearers and the like that should be banned. Oh no! Get those inbreds that wind up the smearers off the air too. Yes, so called "big" Bazza! it's you I mean. You come on here, where people are trying to get proper advice and information about aires in France, and because you have nothing of interest to add you start winding up people. Well I for one am not taking the bait. I'm bigger than that and have got more intelligence than to start replying and getting drawn in. So you haven't won. You haven't beaten me. You are on your own here.

Would Cite de Europe be a better plan than Calais?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Annsman said:


> I can't be bothered to read through 5 pages of puerile nonsense from people who know nothing, can't spell, use proper grammar or go wandering off the topic because their peanut sized brains couldn't be educated. Even by the small minded, inefficient morons who call themselves teachers these days. No wonder education standards are dropping and the system needs overhaulling.
> 
> And don't get me even started about piliticians. Corrupt, brain dead buffoons, full of their own self inmportance. No wonder people, and I use the word "people" selectively, vote UKIP. Now they are idiots. That Farrage bloke spends all his time in the pub, or outside one having a ***. Which by the way according to the latest proclamation by the self imposed, self congratulating, all knowing thought police, is bad for you. Who asked them? That's what I want to know!
> 
> I bet it was them Christians! Now they do get on my nerves. What with their preaching about love and peace. What rubbish. As for them Islamist terrorists? Terrorists! Don't make me laugh. We had years of that from them IRA lot. All Irish you know! Sorry straying into deep waters there. Don't want to get into trouble from the so called Equal Opportunities lot. And we all know their game too. Wanting the best jobs for their own kind. They come over here nicking our jobs and making honest Englishmen go on the dole.
> 
> The unemployed! They're all milking the system. Just like them immigrant types. None of them want to work. A life of Sky telly, booze and **** all paid for by yours truly by the way. They spend all day sat outside the off licence drinking cider, while the owner, immigrant naturally, has his shop open from 6 in the morning until midnight. They do that you know. Come over here and open a shop and before you know it they are running 20 of them. So all the English shop keepers have to sell up and go on the dole. Which they can't claim because all the immigrants are claiming it. We must be mad!
> 
> Anyway, enough of the chat. Does anyone know of an aire near Calais?


Please don't start on the Islamics, I don't want my vinegar supply being cut off.


----------



## aldra

Why the hell would you want to go to France?

They eat frogs

No stay here where our national dish is curry :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

Annsman said:


> snipped ......... We must be mad!


Not all of us........ :lol:

I don't need to add anything more, so won't........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What's that bloody Aldra wittering about now :roll: :wink:


----------



## pippin

_Would Cité de Europe be a better plan than Calais? _

Depends on what for.

Calais does not have tunnel.

Cité €urope doesn't have any boats.

Any one with half (or even a ¼) of a brain knows that.

And while we are being confrontational - I will be overnighting on Marine Waterloo Crescent Parade (is that in Dover?) this coming Saturday/Sunday.

If anyone wants some real verbal abuse then I will be easily recognisable.

In a desert-camouflaged light armoured vehicle - with a brown paper bag over my head.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Calais has vets as well, so I'm told, but they can't treat bath ducks who have suffered abuse


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What's that bloody Aldra wittering about now :roll: :wink:


Sitting watching the river flow into the estuary at Bonar Bridge glass of wine in hand, trying to be abusive but just realised our 15 nights in Scotland have cost us £3.50 a night averaged out

So failing 

Aldra


----------



## pippin

How much?

You must have money to burn.

Ooops, sorry, that's Barry with his

****!

Which reminds me - he has gone very quiet on here on that subject.

All together folks:

BARRY HAS FAILED!


----------



## aldra

Pippin that is down right nasty

You only fail when you finally stop trying

he will make it you see

I bet you are a sanctimonious x smoker :lol: 

Nowt worse :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## duxdeluxe

Nothing wrong with us sanctimonious ex smokers........ We are an oppressed minority and we have our yuman rites..... :roll:


----------



## aldra

not oppressed enough in my opinion

All X anything should forgo yuman rights

Now me I am a understanding X smoker

But then again I am verging on perfect

I just have to live with it

The gulls are calling, the sea and mountains are magical

Wish you were here, but not too close :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We are completely alone with a magical view

Now that is abusive cos you are all jealous :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## pippin

I am certainly sanctimonious.

But I have never been a smoker.

Whenever the doctor or nurse asks me if I smoke I react violently with:

"how dare you!"

The next question inevitably asks about alcohol consumption.

I answer very quietly:

"just sociable drinking"

Now you lot will tell me I am lying. 

How can I be a sociable drinker when I am so downright abusive to everybody?

Ya - boo - sucks.


----------



## aldra

well I think you are sociable

As long as you don't drink my wine :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## duxdeluxe

I just loved the question from a recent consultant appointment a couple of weeks ago when I had the initial appointment


"Now tell me, do you drink more than your GP?" Brilliant!


----------



## bigbazza

Annsman, call that not a reply or being drawn in, well I never 8O 
I take offence of you separating my Big from my Bazza.
Anyway are you an Ann or a Man????????/


----------



## Annsman

I can assure you I'm all man, but if you want a fight I'll pass you on to Ann!  

Hey that rhymes! See, that's how clever I am, I can do poetry, or as us who's down with the streets say.. "Yo bitch! I'z is rappin wid de ganstas!"

What do you say to that?


----------



## aldra

Gosh

I would never have separated your Big from your Bazza 

What is a Bazza ???

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza




----------



## bigbazza

Annsman said:


> I can assure you I'm all man, but if you want a fight I'll pass you on to Ann!
> 
> Hey that rhymes! See, that's how clever I am, I can do poetry, or as us who's down with the streets say.. "Yo bitch! I'z is rappin wid de ganstas!"
> 
> What do you say to that?


 Yo da man


----------



## alhod

I see in Wiki that Bonar Bridge is full of evidence of prehistoric inhabitance, so Aldra should be feeling right at home :wink: 

Alan


----------



## bigbazza

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## aldra

alhod said:


> I see in Wiki that Bonar Bridge is full of evidence of prehistoric inhabitance, so Aldra should be feeling right at home :wink:
> 
> Alan


Feels much like being on MHF

A lot of old thick rocks and one or two dinosaurs plodding about    
Aldra


----------



## pippin

I might be old - but please leave my rocks out of this. :lol:


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Feels much like being on MHF
> A lot of old thick rocks and one or two dinosaurs plodding about
> Aldra


This thread reminds me of something I always used to say.

I want to soar like an eagle but Im surrounded by Turkeys! 8O

Not failed and not dead Pippin you Turkey!


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels much like being on MHF
> A lot of old thick rocks and one or two dinosaurs plodding about
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> This thread reminds me of something I always used to say.
> 
> I want to soar like an eagle but Im surrounded by Turkeys! 8O
> 
> Not failed and not dead Pippin you Turkey!
Click to expand...

Not turkeys - at least they have some use on the table! I think dodos is more appropriate here :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## pippin

Go on Barry -

HAVE A *** !

You know you want to so give in, you weakling!


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> Go on Barry -
> 
> HAVE A *** !
> 
> You know you want to so give in, you weakling!


I notice you dont publish your location. I am friends with NUKE and he will tell me. I would move if I were you! :twisted:


----------



## pippin

I am doing - down to Dover for the crossing on Sunday!

Don't worry about burgling our house - we have left our dogs to look after the place.

They should be pretty ravenous in three weeks time!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Barry -
> 
> HAVE A *** !
> 
> You know you want to so give in, you weakling!
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you dont publish your location. I am friends with NUKE and he will tell me. I would move if I were you! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Don't waste your Diesel Barry, he's in wales, they don't smoke in case the wool catches fire.


----------



## alhod

As abusive threads go this one has turned out quite well really, don't you think?

:lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> As abusive threads go this one has turned out quite well really, don't you think?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


You don't half talk some carp Alan


----------



## alhod

Kev_n_Liz said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> As abusive threads go this one has turned out quite well really, don't you think?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> You don't half talk some carp Alan
Click to expand...

Are you accusing me of something fishy cos if so, come straight out and say so.
I have just about had enough of all the fa***ing about in here, nobody saying what they really mean cos they're scared of being hauled over and nuked.

I've been insulted far worse in much better places than this and don't have to put up with all this.

So there!
Alan

8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> I've been insulted far worse in much better places than this
> 
> 8)


Where do you usually go then :?: :?: :?:


----------



## alhod

Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.

Always trying to give things up as well :lol:


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:


Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.


----------



## 100127

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
Click to expand...

Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.


----------



## alhod

I was actually thinking more about that funny little bloke who can't afford any proper trousers  
He's really good at dishing it out to all and sundry - must have a real big chip!


----------



## alhod

Sysinfo said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
Click to expand...

That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.

And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?


----------



## motormouth

alhod said:


> I was actually thinking more about that funny little bloke who can't afford any proper trousers
> He's really good at dishing it out to all and sundry - must have a real big chip!


You really don't know this area at all do you :lol:

You see, that little bare bottomed fella resides in Tyne and Wear
At least you have managed to make the ultimate insults to both BarryD and 747.

It's a good job you live where you do, did you have to move :lol:


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> I was actually thinking more about that funny little bloke who can't afford any proper trousers
> He's really good at dishing it out to all and sundry - must have a real big chip!


Oh Crikey! Not Gnomey! If you mean 747 then you will be in deeper water, hes a Geordie. Actually no you should be ok. Just dont say he comes from Sunderland. Actually yeah, do!


----------



## alhod

I get the feeling that this thread is probably going even better now - what's it called again :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> I get the feeling that this thread is probably going even better now - what's it called again :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


Dunno but Im ready for a fight! I caused a major incident in Boyes this morning just trying to buy some bolts for my solar panel installation which will be this Friday. It will all go wrong and will no doubt be the straw that breaks the camels back especially as I go onto double anti smoking medication that day.

I envisage me ending up like this 




Either that or Pippin will be wearing a 100w panel!


----------



## alhod

May the force be with you, especially if you cause another incident and someone calls 999 :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.
> 
> And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?
Click to expand...

Cortina Mk1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> May the force be with you, especially if you cause another incident and someone calls 999 :lol:


Can't you Hymer owners afford a calendar or what it's May 22nd not May the 4th. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 100127

alhod said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.
> 
> And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?
Click to expand...

Yeah, could be a Mark 1 Cortina.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sysinfo said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.
> 
> And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, could be a Mark 1 Cortina.
Click to expand...

Round rear lights, in 3 sections a bit like the Merc badge, best cortina they made, especially the cream one with the green strips and the leaf on the bonnet, crap after that.


----------



## 100127

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.
> 
> And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, could be a Mark 1 Cortina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Round rear lights, in 3 sections a bit like the Merc badge, best cortina they made, especially the cream one with the green strips and the leaf on the bonnet, crap after that.
Click to expand...

Aha, that could be the Lotus Cortina. I had the 1500 Corsair GT, way back, along with my 1954 MG Tf. NOW that was a car.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sysinfo said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.
> 
> And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, could be a Mark 1 Cortina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Round rear lights, in 3 sections a bit like the Merc badge, best cortina they made, especially the cream one with the green strips and the leaf on the bonnet, crap after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, that could be the Lotus Cortina. I had the 1500 Corsair GT, way back, along with my 1954 MG Tf. NOW that was a car.
Click to expand...

Exactly was, it'll be a girder now


----------



## alhod

Kev_n_Liz said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a lot of really insulting stuff that originates from Tesside and that area - they seem to wallow in lack of self esteem up there on the moors. Must be something to do with fog and the proximity to Scotland.
> 
> Always trying to give things up as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have really fecking done it! TEESSIDE!!! TEESSIDE!!!! I assume your refering to me. Its TEESDALE FFS!!! About 50 miles apart and they look like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Ford Corsair beside the modern bus. I used to have one. The Corsair, not the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was only taken last week. A typical view any day up there.
> 
> And is that a Corsair or a Cortina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cortina Mk1
Click to expand...

The 1500 cc I think - certainly not a Lotus, wrong colour.

probably quite a trendy car now in that part of the world


----------



## alhod

Kev_n_Liz said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> May the force be with you, especially if you cause another incident and someone calls 999 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you Hymer owners afford a calendar or what it's May 22nd not May the 4th. :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh no! You can't provoke me just by implying that I'm one of those inferior Hymer plebs.
No comparison to my superior vee-hicul :roll: :roll:

Alan


----------



## aldra

Here we go
b****y thread on cars now 8O 

abuse???, you're all too thick skinned anyway

Or maybe just thick

I'm sat here with hail and sleet inthe Scottish Highlands
And you lot are wittering on about cars

aldra


----------



## erneboy

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Cortina Mk1


Yep.


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> probably quite a trendy car now in that part of the world


Nah! They have MK3 Escorts and Novas now with extra wide wheels!

Progress!


----------



## pippin

I was going to respond to the 100W solar panel insult.

However - do you think we can draw a line under this thread in due deference to the ghastly murderous events in London today?

I think our thoughts should be with the family and friends of the innocent victim.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## 747

You bunch of weedy geriatric old tossers. :evil: 

You wait until I am in the wilds of Wannee and out of broadband range before you slag me off. Well ....... I am back. 8) 

Currently on dongle in Northumberland and ready to rumble.  

Just for the record, I am from County Durham and reside in that modern abomination of Tyne and Wear, although Gateshead has always been County Durham and will remain so as I refuse to recognise T & W.

Now then, am I in the Red corner or the Blue one?


----------



## pippin

However - do you think we can draw a line under this thread in due deference to the ghastly murderous events in London today? 

I think our thoughts should be with the family and friends of the innocent victim. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Here we go
> b****y thread on cars now 8O
> 
> abuse???, you're all too thick skinned anyway
> 
> Or maybe just thick
> 
> I'm sat here with hail and sleet inthe Scottish Highlands
> And you lot are wittering on about cars
> 
> aldra


Don't be expecting any sympathy from me, self inflicted, you knew before you went that they keep all the weather up there, have you seen anything of Carol, she's been keeping her head down, guilt most likely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> The 1500 cc I think - certainly not a Lotus, wrong colour.


Bloody myopic Hymer owner go to specsavers, I didn't say it was a Lotus, never even mentioned the Lotus, I just hinted that the white one with the green stripe was the better one, not that it was one :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra

I've only just heard of yesterday's event on here

Don't want to watch the Vidio link so only really aware that a young guy has been murdered

Sad day for his family and for the British people

Aldra


----------



## alhod

Kev_n_Liz said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1500 cc I think - certainly not a Lotus, wrong colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody myopic Hymer owner go to specsavers, I didn't say it was a Lotus, never even mentioned the Lotus, I just hinted that the white one with the green stripe was the better one, not that it was one :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

This is all Barry's fault. If he hadn't started it by showing off about the cars he sees around his patch none of this would have happened and Aldra would have been able to sulk quietly in the storms in north Scotland.

I blame the plebs from Gateshead or whatever that forgotten corner is called.

:?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> I've only just heard of yesterday's event on here
> 
> Don't want to watch the Vidio link so only really aware that a young guy has been murdered
> 
> Sad day for his family and for the British people
> 
> Aldra


Apologies, not sure if this is part of the thread or not, we don't do news, what has happened any links to it?


----------



## aldra

Kev there is a thread running on it with a Vidio link beheading in London

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Aldra.

As there is already a thread running on this atrocity, I won't comment here, but this thread might serve to keep spirits up for some.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So are you battling midges up there, just put some hot pot out and they'll leave.


----------



## pippin

Back on form now.

Whoever it was that threatened me that I would be wearing a 100W solar panel.

Great - but I'm a bit worried where you might shove the regulator!

Anyway - make the most of the next couple of days to abuse me.

Off to France on Sunday - so will be at the vagaries of Monsieur FON.

I am far too posh to go anywhere within WiFi range of a MacDo.


----------



## barryd

Don't worry Pippin. I have your login details now so will post on your behalf. 

Your first post will be "man with Motorhome wants to meet young men for camper van fun"! Just let me know where your going to be staying so I can send them in your direction.

By the way. Hurricanes forecast for France and the English Channel over the weekend!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Back on form now.
> 
> Whoever it was that threatened me that I would be wearing a 100W solar panel.
> 
> Great - but I'm a bit worried where you might shove the regulator!
> 
> Anyway - make the most of the next couple of days to abuse me.
> 
> Off to France on Sunday - so will be at the vagaries of Monsieur FON.
> 
> I am far too posh to go anywhere within WiFi range of a MacDo.


Pippin is a tart, worse than that he's a ..... tart.


----------



## pippin

Hurricane over La Manche (that's French)?

Me, a seasoned old hairy-arsed sailor - worried?

In your dreams!

Je suis pret cette weekend de faire le dogging dans le parking avec un sandwich.

Told you I can speak French!

Sticks and stones may hurt my bones but words - OUCH!

Yes, yes, prick me and yea verily verily I bleed.


----------



## pippin

Prof20 has had a go at me on his thread about malapropisms - allegedly uttered by his American wife.

See if I care!


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> Hurricane over La Manche (that's French)?
> 
> Me, a seasoned old hairy-arsed sailor - worried?
> 
> In your dreams!
> 
> Je suis pret cette weekend de faire le dogging dans le parking avec un sandwich.
> 
> Told you I can speak French!
> 
> Sticks and stones may hurt my bones but words - OUCH!
> 
> Yes, yes, prick me and yea verily verily I bleed.


PAH!!

aller et faire bouillir votre fond sous une personne idiote! Je pète dans votre direction générale! Votre mère était un hamster et votre éperlan de père des baies de sureau!

Monty Python. Circa 1975


----------



## pippin

How is the giving up of ****** going Barry?

Do you want me to pick up as many _mégots_ as possible in France and bring them back for you?

If I hadn't been born in Aberdeen (by accident) I would put them in _La Poste_ to you.


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> How is the giving up of ****** going Barry?
> 
> Do you want me to pick up as many _mégots_ as possible in France and bring them back for you?
> 
> If I hadn't been born in Aberdeen (by accident) I would put them in _La Poste_ to you.


Oh just chuffing fine thanks Pipwit! :twisted:

Im not supposed to pack in completely until after the weekend. The dose of Champix though is being slowly increased. Today I am on maximum dosage so by Monday I should never want a cigarette again!

However. I am slowly going insane. These things have side effects and I am turning into Evil Barryd (you have been warned). My Avatar will shortly be replaced by Darth Vader.

I nearly punched someone in Boyes yesterday for getting in my way when I was trying to buy bits for my Solar panel. I haven't had a beer for a week and a half and just that leccy *** thing now and again.

My dreams are so vivid I can remember everything. this is a double edged sword though as they are either highly erotic or I am some kind of secret agent either being shot at or shooting someone (usually someone in a motorhome! 8O, possibly  ). Or they are so sureal I could write the sequal to Alice in Wonderland.

Im going to see my nurse again tomorrow. I might not see you all for a while.


----------



## pippin

Barry, oh Barry!

_I'm going to see my _ (*funny farm*) _nurse again tomorrow._

That should see you finally sectioned and out of *our *harms way.

_I might not see you all for a while._

Blessed relief!

Actually - there is no smoking allowed in NHS Psychiatric hospitals (aka Lunatic Asylums) so that should solve one of your problems.


----------



## barryd

Yeah but your allowed laptops! Where do you think motormouth and 747 post from. Aldra too but she's currently on the run in Scotlandshire.You'll be next!


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Yeah but your allowed laptops! Where do you think motormouth and 747 post from. Aldra too but she's currently on the run in Scotlandshire.You'll be next!


Don't tell the World that Barry, we have got away with it for years. 8O

Napoleon (next door) was just telling me that Attila the Hun (on the other side) uses a Viking helmet as a long range wifi aerial. It has a range of 10 Kilometres if you twiddle the 2 Cow horns properly. :wink:


----------



## alhod

It seems that all my suspicions about the sanity of everyone north of Leeds are at last being confirmed

8) :roll: 

Alan


----------



## pippin

I give up!

747 - surely you know that kilometres hadn't been invented at the time(s) of Attila the Pun or the Pikings.

You are out of your *league*! Get it? Oh, so clever.

Also - wifi hadn't been invented then - they were still on dial-up!


----------



## 747

pippin said:


> I give up!
> 
> 747 - surely you know that kilometres hadn't been invented at the time(s) of Attila the Pun or the Pikings.
> 
> You are out of your *league*! Get it? Oh, so clever.
> 
> Also - wifi hadn't been invented then - they were still on dial-up!


Hey you Welsh moron, if you are looking for abuse then you have come to the right place. 8)

I'll get my mate Big Barry from Teesside to flatten you. :evil:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Steady on lads, don't get carried away or this'll end up another closed thread, and you can't help where you were born, that's down to your parents, they just don't think further than the bed head.


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> It seems that all my suspicions about the sanity of everyone north of Leeds are at last being confirmed
> 
> 8) :roll:
> 
> Alan


Yes but even Kev (from Leeds) has abandoned this looney thread and where is Motormouth when you need him?

Its always the same Northerners left at the end of these threads. Actually its the same ones that started it!

Not many of these Suverners dare venture in. :roll: 
Dont blame em.

Only an hour and a bit until I go and see Nurse (Medication time) Ratched. Mrs D says I am like all of Jack Nicholsons characters roled into one.


----------



## alhod

747 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up!
> 
> 747 - surely you know that kilometres hadn't been invented at the time(s) of Attila the Pun or the Pikings.
> 
> You are out of your *league*! Get it? Oh, so clever.
> 
> Also - wifi hadn't been invented then - they were still on dial-up!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you Welsh moron, if you are looking for abuse then you have come to the right place. 8)
> 
> I'll get my mate Big Barry from Teesside to flatten you. :evil:
Click to expand...

Hey - you want to be careful - saying that Barry comes from Teesside.
He really went for me the other day when I said that. So vicious that we ended with a really agressive discussion about the trendy cars they drive there.

Anyway, you shouldn't make promises on his behalf, especially when he's away with some loony nurse who's curing the overwhelming passions and desires he feels

(for baccy, that is :wink: )


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that all my suspicions about the sanity of everyone north of Leeds are at last being confirmed
> 
> 8) :roll:
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but even Kev (from Leeds) has abandoned this looney thread and where is Motormouth when you need him?
> 
> Its always the same Northerners left at the end of these threads. Actually its the same ones that started it!
> 
> Not many of these Suverners dare venture in. :roll:
> Dont blame em.
> 
> Only an hour and a bit until I go and see Nurse (Medication time) Ratched. Mrs D says I am like all of Jack Nicholsons characters roled into one.
Click to expand...

And don't you go accusing me of being a suvverner. My grandma was from Wakefield and my Dad was born in Warrington.

Mind you, we did slip a bit downwards after that!

Alan


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> Hey - you want to be careful - saying that Barry comes from Teesside.


I ignored that one. He just gets confused.



alhod said:


> Anyway, you shouldn't make promises on his behalf, especially when he's away with some loony nurse who's curing the overwhelming passions and desires he feels
> 
> (for baccy, that is :wink: )


Do you think she might? She is rather fit! I wonder how she will react when I tell her she featured in the crazy dreams the drugs she gave me have induced. Do they have panic buttons?


----------



## 747

I expect she will examine your head for Nits Barry. :lol: 

That Alhod sounds a bit of a mongrel. Wakefield AND Warrington eh? I would have kept quiet about those places if I had been him. :lol: 

No wonder he was deported. :?


----------



## pippin

Barry - don't get carried away and try to undo the panic buttons on that nurse uniform.

And for those geographical ignorami just remember that most of Wales is further north than Watford Gap, wherever that might be.

I can assure you that all of Wales is to the left of WG if you are in the nether regions, or on the right if you are looking down from the top.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> She is rather fit! I wonder how she will react when I tell her she featured in the crazy dreams the drugs she gave me have induced. Do they have panic buttons?


Yup :!: Two :!: Pink :!: at the front somewhere if memory serves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> I expect she will examine your head for Nits Barry. :lol:
> 
> That Alhod sounds a bit of a mongrel. Wakefield AND Warrington eh? I would have kept quiet about those places if I had been him. :lol:
> 
> No wonder he was deported. :?


Good job he doesn't have a wisp.


----------



## 747

Whatth a wisp? :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Whatth a wisp? :?


Crazy wabbit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

Sorry not to have offended anyone recently.

It is difficult to be abusive when incommunicado due to lack of why-fy.

Or rather WeeFee as they say here in France.

So, now I can abuse from a safe distance - sitting by the canal in Burgundy quaffing said libations after a very hot day.

PS

Barry, how is the ***-end going?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

:roll: :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel

The mind boggles..... :roll: :roll: 

Peter

PS: Liked Kev's comment re the pink panic buttons


----------



## pippin

Peter - get a grip.

You are not expected to like posts on this (ABUSIVE) thread.


----------



## barryd

I had to bin the anti *** drugs pippin. They sent me crackers and I had a nervous breakdown on the M6! 

Still puffing the leccy thing with the odd proper *** thrown in.


----------



## alhod

Seems to me that this thread is running out of steam - the really nice mannered and gentle people here are finding it difficult to keep up the abuse.

But that Pippin should spark it again - no-one else abuses quite like him.
But only if he's not so stupefied with all that Burgundy wine that he's becoming apathetic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Peter - get a grip.
> 
> You are not expected to like posts on this (ABUSIVE) thread.


Well at least he admits to liking something other than himself :roll: :roll: some people are so selfish.

This is my thread and if Peter wishes to be nice to me I'll not complain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> But that Pippin should spark it again - no-one else abuses quite like him.
> But only if he's not so stupefied with all that Burgundy wine that he's becoming apathetic.


Says you, pot kettle black springs to mind, pi$$ head. :wink:


----------



## aldra

P***of all of you

My mouth hurts but on the up side

I look like jaws :lol: :lol: 
Eat your heart out   

Aldra


----------



## pippin

Barry, what a pathetic wimp you are.

Don't blame the nervous breakdown on the **** (or lack of them).

The M6 is enough to give anyone a nervous breakdown, smoker or nay.

Just get a grip, man up and stop bl00dy smoking!


----------



## aldra

pippin said:


> Barry, what a pathetic wimp you are.
> 
> Don't blame the nervous breakdown on the **** (or lack of them).
> 
> The M6 is enough to give anyone a nervous breakdown, smoker or nay.
> 
> Just get a grip, man up and stop bl00dy smoking!


Excuse me 8O 8O

Back off :lol: :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## pippin

Just come back from an early (before the sun was over the hard yarm) drink at a pavement cafe/tabac.

A young chap (obviously not Barry) was chainsmoking.

He had the shakes somewhat terrible.

So it seems that smoking *gives* one the shakes.

So Barry - have you actually tried giving up smoking or are you having a laugh at our (considerable) expense?


----------



## alhod

Careful Pippin - never come between a woman and her toy boy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:evil: :evil: :evil: 

aldra


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> Just come back from an early (before the sun was over the hard yarm) drink at a pavement cafe/tabac.
> 
> A young chap (obviously not Barry) was chainsmoking.
> 
> He had the shakes somewhat terrible.
> 
> So it seems that smoking *gives* one the shakes.
> 
> So Barry - have you actually tried giving up smoking or are you having a laugh at our (considerable) expense?


I never got to the "quit day" with the Champix Tablets before I went mental. I had pretty much packed in though and somedays now I go without a proper ciggy for a day or two.

They have actually advised me not to quit completely at the moment as they are worried I will lose it again and go around murdering ex sailor motorhomers that are named after Hobbits! 8O


----------



## pippin

Prick me - and I don't bleed.

Thick-skinned.

Now that should invite an abusive comment or three.


----------



## aldra

Come across many bloodless guys in my work

Although usually have found they are already dead

Aldra


----------



## pippin

Aldra - as a nurse you probably killed them through neglect or more likely too much TLC.

BarryD - in another thread you posted:

_On our first Europe trip in 2009 we bounced around Europe like a Ping Pong ball. _

From recent reports, you still are bouncing around like a ping-pong ball!


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> Aldra - as a nurse you probably killed them through neglect or more likely too much TLC.
> 
> BarryD - in another thread you posted:
> 
> _On our first Europe trip in 2009 we bounced around Europe like a Ping Pong ball. _
> 
> From recent reports, you still are bouncing around like a ping-pong ball!


You cant have too much TLC From Sandra! 

Are you stalking my threads Pippin?

:twisted:


----------



## pippin

_Stalking your *threads*_

You calling me queer or something?

I do *not* have a trouser fetish!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> I do *not* have a trouser fetish!


I suppose you had to have one which didn't interest you  

Edited to make Pippin look odd


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> You calling me queer or something?


Well we have always had our doubts about you!


----------



## alhod

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Edited to make Pippin look odd


You don't have to do any editing to make him look odd - he does that all by himself all the time

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Cruel cruel all of you

Although he does seem a a bit odd


----------



## pippin

There's nowt as queer as folk - ie you lot.

Still lapping it up in Burgundy - off a saucer, as I dribble too much these days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> There's nowt as queer as folk - ie you lot.
> 
> Still lapping it up in Burgundy - off a saucer, as I dribble too much these days.


Pi$$ head as well it seems.


----------



## pippin

I am running out of bile.

Just off to the market in Clamecy - I should be able to stock up.

So, watch out you miserable lot.


----------



## barryd

Now your talking Bilbo! French market, decent booze, some nice cheese, pâté, sausages, some of those funny battered vegetables and them back to the van to sit in the sunshine and quaff the lot!

Get in!

You barsteward!


----------



## Stanner

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Edited to make Pippin look odd


No need to make Pippin look odd........

He's the one on the right :wink:

The one on the left is Merry so that must be Barry after a few drinkiepoos then................ :lol:


----------



## pippin

Just back from the marche.

Couldn't get enough bile at the right price.

I did manage to buy a large quantity of just-going-off andoullette.

Which I will force down the throats of those who get my goat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> I am running out of bile.


Don't worry you make me sick enough for both of us :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Which I will force down the throats of those who get my goat.


You must be kidding


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a bunch of tossers, no abuse for 8 days, what's up with you all, way too much respect for others, or are you just scared. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What a bunch of tossers, no abuse for 8 days, what's up with you all, way too much respect for others, or are you just scared. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I think its too much self abuse in your case Kev and that Hobbit Pippin. How do I do a shaking wrist emoticon thingy?

8O


----------



## moblee

How about this one :?:  


:jerk:


----------



## Stanner

moblee said:


> How about this one :?:
> 
> :jerk:


Nope, my eyesight has got so bad I can't see it properly....... :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nope me too, it's all that tossing, (pancakes) that and looking for hairs on the palm of my hand.


----------



## aldra

phil behave yourself

You are offending me :lol: 

So Ok that's the point of the thread


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> phil behave yourself
> 
> You are offending me :lol:
> 
> So Ok that's the point of the thread


Wimmin :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Isn't English great eh, one word and a couple of smileys and you can p1$$ of half the population.

Men :roll: :roll: 

Thought I'd get in first


----------



## aldra

I'm to shocked to comment

I'm speechless :lol: :lol: 

I think

Although Phil is one of my secret loves


----------



## Spacerunner

aldra said:


> I'm to shocked to comment
> 
> I'm speechless :lol: :lol:


Gawd almighty........never thought I'd see the day that that happened.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spacerunner said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm to shocked to comment
> 
> I'm speechless :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd almighty........never thought I'd see the day that that happened.
Click to expand...

I know, a woman with her gob *SHUT*, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## pippin

Barry

_How do I do a shaking wrist emoticon thingy?_

You don't need to - don't you have the shakes from the ****-giving-up saga?


----------



## aldra

Spacerunner said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm to shocked to comment
> 
> I'm speechless :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd almighty........never thought I'd see the day that that happened.
Click to expand...

Only kidding  :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

We have already had the goat joke - if you can call it a joke.


----------



## aldra

Oh nasty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annsman

Bloo** hell! Are you morons still on this thread? Honestly peopl;e move on. Get lives. There's other stuff happening on here. Important stuff. People needing help with real life issues. Leave it alone!


----------



## Zebedee

Annsman is dead right.

There are people on here (_as I type :roll: _) who are desperately concerned that their 6kg Calor cylinder might not last for a six month trip next winter - or want to know the best way to Bordeaux avoiding traffic lights.

Then there are those who just bought a new motorhome and want to know if it's any good - and will it do 40 to the gallon at a steady 80mph!!

Be reasonable folks. Your help and advice is sorely needed out there!

Dave :roll:


----------



## 747

Zebedee said:


> *Be reasonable *folks. Your help and advice is sorely needed out there!
> 
> Dave :roll:


Reasonable .... bleeding reasonable. :twisted:

On yer bike yer creep. :roll: :roll:


----------



## pippin

If there was a gassing thread on the go at the moment I would be making sensible posts on it.

As there isn't, perhaps I should start one.

Then watch the fur and feathers fly!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> If there was a gassing thread on the go at the moment I would be making sensible posts on it.
> 
> As there isn't, perhaps I should start one.
> 
> Then watch the fur and feathers fly!


I had a curry last night and am suffering the consequences, does that count? it's so bad even I want to get away from it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Annsman said:


> Bloo** hell! Are you morons still on this thread? Honestly peopl;e move on. Get lives. There's other stuff happening on here. Important stuff. People needing help with real life issues. Leave it alone!


Don't panic, we'll get to you, in the meantime take two aspirin and go lie down in a darkened room


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why is everyone picking on poor Barry, he's alright really, I stuck up for him recently, someone said he wasn't fit to eat with pigs, and I said he was.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why is everyone picking on poor Barry, he's alright really, I stuck up for him recently, someone said he wasn't fit to eat with pigs, and I said he was.


Right Kev you are on our radar for insults! :evil: :evil:

The reason? - Barry dined with us at a CL a few days ago!

Snorting Honking Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone picking on poor Barry, he's alright really, I stuck up for him recently, someone said he wasn't fit to eat with pigs, and I said he was.
> 
> 
> 
> Right Kev you are on our radar for insults! :evil: :evil:
> 
> The reason? - Barry dined with us at a CL a few days ago!
> 
> Snorting Honking Geoff
Click to expand...

Two with one jibe eh, good sights these.


----------



## pippin

Have you lot gone soft and lost your bile?

Who shall I have a go at this evening?

Hmm - who needs their bubble bursting?

Must have a think.


----------



## barryd

I can say what I like this time of night as all you old farts have been sent to bed with your coco except Geoff who's probably busy chasing Basia! : D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oxygen thieves the lot of you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I read the first page... and then the last.
You are all barking mad.


Good job my subs run out soon, escape from you lot.


Dave p


----------



## 747

pippin said:


> Who shall I have a go at this evening?
> *Must have a think*.


You? ...... Think?

Is this a new skill that you have just learned? 8O


----------



## bognormike

maybe Delawaredandy ought to be on this thread - it might calm him down a bit

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1439407.html#1439407


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I read the first page... and then the last.
> You are all barking mad.
> 
> Good job my subs run out soon, escape from you lot.
> 
> Dave p


Good riddance I say, nothing but complaints anyway


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who shall I have a go at this evening?
> *Must have a think*.
> 
> 
> 
> You? ...... Think?
> 
> Is this a new skill that you have just learned? 8O
Click to expand...

Someones woken the sprogs up :roll: :roll:


----------



## alhod

I blame barryd and pippin - wherever those two tread follows trouble by the ton.

This was a nice quiet spot to come for a couple of weeks and now it's kicked off again.

:lol: 
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> I blame barryd and pippin - wherever those two tread follows trouble by the ton.
> 
> This was a nice quiet spot to come for a couple of weeks and now it's kicked off again.
> 
> :lol:
> Alan


Shouldn't that be by the Kilo, they are a bit lightweight really.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

you have not met Barry then.
dave p


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I can say what I like this time of night as all you old farts have been sent to bed with your coco except Geoff who's probably busy chasing Basia! : D


As you wrote she was sleeping on the sofa so no point in chasing. But got my own back - waking her at 0700 :twisted: (she had crept into bed by then)

Geoff


----------



## alhod

This Basia chase sounds interesting - but should it really be on an abusive thread; you might get done for abusing an innocent victim :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We need to have pictures I think...


----------



## nicholsong

Sorry forgot this is the 'Abusive' thread.

I am not guilty of abuse of Basia - barryD started the Basia-chasing line, no doubt in his attempt to deflect attention to the fact that he has subjected Michelle to a 20 year sentence (and some hours, now to compound the crime)

No wonder Michelle comes on MHF with the username of '747'  

AND Barry if you had a good celebration and lots of food last evening just be careful next time you go over Whorlton bridge - it has a 2-ton limit.

Now I have got my dose of abuse out for the day, I am off to nice threads where the likes of Aldra and Mavis reside  

Geoff


----------



## pippin

nicholsong:

_Now I have got my dose of abuse out for the day, I am off to *nice* threads where the likes of *Aldra* and *Mavis* reside _

Don't you believe it - they can get really nasty when they get their knickers in a twist!


----------



## 747

That post belongs in the 'Twisted Knicker' section ..... not here. :evil:


----------



## pippin

Well 747 - I suspect they actually wear some, unlike you in your avatar, cheeky sod :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Unfortunately the one I'd really like to abuse doesn't come on this thread, or at least dares not post in it.


----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Unfortunately the one I'd really like to abuse doesn't come on this thread, or at least dares not post in it.


Who is it? Go on tell us, you know you want to. 

We can all gang up on him/her. :wink:


----------



## alhod

Abusers of the world UNITE!!! All for one and one for all etc etc

(Err, does that sound a trifle misplaced, even in here? :lol: :lol: )

Alan


----------



## pippin

Do NOT bring politics into this thread - UNITE is a union.

Or is it that you cannot spell and meant to write UNTIE?

Yes, that must be it, illegitimacy is rife on here.


----------



## nicholsong

pippin said:


> nicholsong:
> 
> _Now I have got my dose of abuse out for the day, I am off to *nice* threads where the likes of *Aldra* and *Mavis* reside _
> 
> Don't you believe it - they can get really nasty when they get their knickers in a twist!


OK Son! (you are younger than me)

What did you do to get Sandra's and Mavis's 'knickers in a twist'? and I trust it was only in a metaphorical and not literal way, or we will have to get the posse together and come to sort you out. :evil:

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Calm down you lot. All this talk of knickers and Geoff chasing his hot polish girlfriend. One of you will have a funny turn!

You know you will all be in bother when Aldra and Mavis turf up although I expect they have better things to do! 

Actually come to think of it so have I!


----------



## valphil

What is this hot polish and girlfriend about , .....ah ...I get it .... think I,ll just go and buff up the wife 8)


----------



## barryd

"Buff up the wife"

Sounds good!


----------



## aldra

I am monitoring from the sidelines :lol: :lol: :evil: 

aldra


----------



## barryd

I would keep a second eye out on your washing line Aldra if I were you. These lot seem obsessed with your knickers.


----------



## aldra

naw

They are too obsessed by young promising females

Like the one you have got   

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

aldra said:


> They are too obsessed by young promising females. Aldra


Those were the only kind I ever found in my hunting days.

Lots of promises and not much else.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No Dave

You can also find them in life long relationships

As I think you know

The young promising bit has now passed me by 8O 8O 

But I cook a good meal :lol: :lol: 

Aldra :lol:


----------



## barryd

I think Mrs D is a female Peter Pan. She can still fit into her wedding dress 20 years on (8-10) and looks the same to me. 

Wrong thread!!

Or is it


I dunno. Using mobile mhf and can't go back. 


If this is the abusive thread then I would like to say I want to sleep with you all. Except 747 who eats biscuits in bed and I hate crumbs.

If its the anniversary thread than I'm blessed and thrilled by your comments and have had a fab day.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## aldra

sandra


----------



## barryd

Urghhh. No abuse today. I'm dying. I've put on three stone in one day and all I can taste is stale tandoori and beer. I knew I shouldn't have eaten that donut. That's what's made me Ill

Must have been off.


----------



## raynipper

Chips are the answer Barry. Dunno what the question was but chips will solve it all.

Ray.


----------



## alhod

Trouble with the youngsters today is they have such a weak constitution. That sounds like a fairly mild night out, but the donut might have been better if soaked in brandy or rum.

:wink: 

Alan


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> Trouble with the youngsters today is they have such a weak constitution. That sounds like a fairly mild night out, but the donut might have been better if soaked in brandy or rum.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Alan


That sounds like fighting talk where I come from! Next time we are in the Charente (which could be sooner than you think  ) we will see who is the lightweight!!! 

Chips sounds like a good answer Ray although I fear I may need to visit the gym on the way to the chip shop.


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble with the youngsters today is they have such a weak constitution. That sounds like a fairly mild night out, but the donut might have been better if soaked in brandy or rum.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like fighting talk where I come from! Next time we are in the Charente (which could be sooner than you think  ) we will see who is the lightweight!!!
> 
> Chips sounds like a good answer Ray although I fear I may need to visit the gym on the way to the chip shop.
Click to expand...

So, cognac soaked donuts at dawn then! Next Sunday OK with you, at Calais. We can meet up on our way north 

Alan


----------



## barryd

Just miss out the donuts and your on!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> *Edited*I fear I may need to visit the gym on the way to the chip shop.


Why have they started selling ****.


----------



## nicholsong

Will you lot please stop ******* posting on this thread - I have got a Scottish trip to plan and no time to read more!

Got a Scotland map and Lonely Planet guide in Katowice today  Luckily both are in English(not Polish or Gaelic)

Barry, I promise to bring a deep-fried Mars Bar to go with your chips - I will leave it at the gym's *** counter :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Come on Geoff stop pratting around, all my other targets are either sulking or in hiding :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin

What %$*~# IDIOT decided it was a good idea to resurrect this abusive thread? :?: 

Actually now that BarryD is over the channel we can really let fly with him!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> What %$*~# IDIOT decided it was a good idea to resurrect this abusive thread? :?:
> 
> Actually now that BarryD is over the channel we can really let fly with him!


What's it to you Taffy.   

Barry WTF Barry anyway.


----------



## 747

pippin said:


> What %$*~# IDIOT decided it was a good idea to resurrect this abusive thread? :?:
> 
> Actually now that BarryD is over the channel we can really let fly with him!


OI, sheeps****er, leave my mate Barry alone. :evil:

I know he is a complete divvie but that is not for you to say though.

Bleeding foreigner! :roll:


----------



## pippin

Don't you dare call me a Taffy.

Them's from South Wales (River Taff).

I am a Gog - from the north.

And proud of it, even tough I was born in Scotland (by accident).

Anyway, I just cannot believe that you have leapt to the defence of that louche Barry D, what with his smokin and drinkin an all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Don't you dare call me a Taffy.
> 
> Them's from South Wales (River Taff).
> 
> I am a Gog - from the north.
> 
> And proud of it, even tough I was born in Scotland (by accident).
> 
> Anyway, I just cannot believe that you have leapt to the defence of that louche Barry D, what with his smokin and drinkin an all.


Still a taff to most of us, Agog means eager and curious doesn't it, I'll need to give that a coat of looking at, there must be some wooliness in there somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Slow to react them lovely Welsh folk, where's that T************* Barry when he's wanted.


----------



## aldra

no doubt stuck up a mountain or at the bottom of a lake somewhere
Kev

aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> no doubt stuck up a mountain or at the bottom of a lake somewhere
> Kev
> 
> aldra


Thanks for trying to cheer me up and improve my day, but the bugger will probably stick his ulgy head in at some point.


----------



## pippin

Have you heard that Dave DTP is leaving the MHF forum?

Good riddance I say! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Have you heard that Dave DTP is leaving the MHF forum?
> 
> Good riddance I say! :lol:


He mentioned it a while back I was hoping he'd have changed his mind.


----------



## pippin

Just joking Ray :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> Just joking Ray :lol:


Ray is a tart :wink: :wink:

No point in coming all this way for nowt Ray


----------



## pippin

I reckon Ray has been a guest at Her Majesty's Pleasure, hence incommunicado.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> I reckon Ray has been a guest at Her Majesty's Pleasure, hence incommunicado.


Been there, not nice at all


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> no doubt stuck up a mountain or at the bottom of a lake somewhere
> Kev
> 
> aldra


Ive lost touch with this thread! Glad to see its still going. Aldra you are correct! I am currently on top of a mountain at about 4000ft at some ski place. The other day I was indeed in a lake and yesterday rowed up the river L'ain or whatever its called in Jura.

Where are you anyway. I havent heard from you in weeks!

Im up for some abuse tonight if anyone wants to give me any!


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt stuck up a mountain or at the bottom of a lake somewhere
> Kev
> 
> aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Ive lost touch with this thread! Glad to see its still going. Aldra you are correct! I am currently on top of a mountain at about 4000ft at some ski place. The other day I was indeed in a lake and yesterday rowed up the river L'ain or whatever its called in Jura.
> 
> Where are you anyway. I havent heard from you in weeks!
> 
> Im up for some abuse tonight if anyone wants to give me any!
Click to expand...

Abuse toi-meme!  :lol:


----------



## pippin

Barry surely you are capable of abusing yourself  :lol: 

Boom-Boom!


----------



## pippin

I think we need to merge this with the "Hence why" thread.

It is getting more and more abusive.

As are Barry's Jura adventures.

Anyway, I am abusing myself right now.

Why?

Because I have just discovered that the MH MOT expired at the end of June.

And we are due to catch the ferry on Monday afternoon!

Just how many ANPR cameras are there on the M54, M6, M1, M25 & M2?

Not to mention smiling Gendarmes as they relieve me of €90?

Yeh, yeh, go on and have a good laugh at my expense.

Water off a duck's back - I wish - prick me and I bleed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> I think we need to merge this with the "Hence why" thread.
> 
> It is getting more and more abusive.
> 
> As are Barry's Jura adventures.
> 
> Anyway, I am abusing myself right now.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because I have just discovered that the MH MOT expired at the end of June.
> 
> And we are due to catch the ferry on Monday afternoon!
> 
> Just how many ANPR cameras are there on the M54, M6, M1, M25 & M2?
> 
> Not to mention smiling Gendarmes as they relieve me of €90?
> 
> Yeh, yeh, go on and have a good laugh at my expense.
> 
> Water off a duck's back - I wish - prick me and I bleed.


Just book it in somewhere today, if it's looked after it should pass.

Since they changed the way they do MOTs we no longer get the little windscreen sticker, so I put a plain white one on the door jamb hinge side and write the expiry date on it, you don't even get the MOT certificate in some places, (I think you can request one) but no system to remind you either, why would they do that, surely not just to save a sheet of paper once a year, or maybe to give them more chances to issue yet another motoring fine.

A topic in it's own right.

Anyway I don't talk to morons :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:

Good luck at the MOT station (why is it called a station).


----------



## 747

I believe you can get a reminder for the MOT Kev. I think you pay a small fee to the DVLA for the service (couple of squids).

This service is necessary for feeble minded morons like pippin. :lol: 

Oh dear ...... I just remembered ....... I forgot the MOT for the car earlier this year.  

What does that make me? 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> I believe you can get a reminder for the MOT Kev. I think you pay a small fee to the DVLA for the service (couple of squids).
> 
> This service is necessary for feeble minded morons like pippin. :lol:
> 
> Oh dear ...... I just remembered ....... I forgot the MOT for the car earlier this year.
> 
> What does that make me? 8O


Duh, a feeble minded moron perhaps, maybe just use the diary app on the phone.


----------



## Grizzly

pippin said:


> Anyway, I am abusing myself right now.


I'm right ! He is a dirty old man.

G


----------



## pippin

Who are you to describe me as a feeble moron?

black-calling-kettle comes to my (feeble) mind.

Anyway I have the last laugh :lol: on you lot because at 08:30 this morning I have arranged an MOT for noon today in Dolgellau (go on, bet you can't pronounce that!).

Well, I may not have that smirk  on my face if it fails  .

PS

It costs £1.50 to get a TXT reminder when an MOT is due.

I am not paying THAT - it's extortionate. :roll:


----------



## 747

Nothing dirty about that.

A woman is OK but is not as good as the real thing.

Of course they say it makes you blind ....... I just do it a little bit and wear spectacles.


----------



## pippin

It's the hairs on the palms of your hands that are the real give-away :!:


----------



## Grizzly

747 said:


> A woman is OK but is not as good as the real thing.
> 
> Of course they say it makes you blind ....... I just do it a little bit and wear spectacles.


Not being of that persuasion I couldn't possibly say. I thought it was hairy hands not blindness ?

G


----------



## aldra

as the sensible one, I hope the MOT goes well Pippin,

though why I should speak to a load of morans I don't know lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly

aldra said:


> though why I should speak to a load of morans I don't know lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Speak for yourself Madam !

G


----------



## 747

aldra said:


> as the sensible one, I hope the MOT goes well Pippin,
> 
> though why I should speak to a load of *morans* I don't know lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


We had a couple of Morans Sandra.

But why would you want to talk to a load of Hens?

And why that particular breed?

:lol:


----------



## Grizzly

747 said:


> But why would you want to talk to a load of Hens?
> 
> :


I won't say it...... I won't say it.....

But I am thinking it.

G


----------



## pippin

Because there are moor of them!

Anyway, you lot are quackers!


----------



## aldra

go on Grizzly

say it  

is that hairy palms????

otherwise I'll be eyeing up hairy hands :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> It's the hairs on the palms of your hands that are the real give-away :!:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'd run for cover after that knowing this lot of knuckle draggers on here, speshly the Hymer owners club.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> as the sensible one, I hope the MOT goes well Pippin,
> 
> though why I should speak to a load of morans I don't know lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


There you go :roll: :roll: being all nice and sensible, we really do not need your sort in here, ya baa'd :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> as the sensible one, I hope the MOT goes well Pippin,
> 
> though why I should speak to a load of *morans* I don't know lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> We had a couple of Morans Sandra.
> 
> But why would you want to talk to a load of Hens?
> 
> And why that particular breed?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

And we don't need any pendants either


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> as the sensible one, I hope the MOT goes well Pippin,
> 
> though why I should speak to a load of morans I don't know lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> There you go :roll: :roll: being all nice and sensible, we really do not need your sort in here, ya baa'd :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Kev

Don't be so sheepish about how you say it - you might get THAT Welshman excited 

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Don't be so sheepish about how you say it - you might get THAT Welshman excited
> 
> Geoff


He's gone very quiet, maybe it was bad news on the MOT front, I hear they get a bit uppity if they don't get their ration before a test


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev
> 
> Don't be so sheepish about how you say it - you might get THAT Welshman excited
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone very quiet, maybe it was bad news on the MOT front, I hear they get a bit uppity if they don't get their ration before a test
Click to expand...

The 'uppitty' ration is that? :lol:


----------



## pippin

Well, you load of old tussers and winkers - who hoped I wouldn't be able to go on holiday..

You can wipe those grins off your grubby faces because the MH passed it's MOT without a hitch.

Not that it has got one.


----------



## nicholsong

How can you be a Tow-rag without a hitch?


----------



## pippin

nicoldirge - you'd better watch out - I might go to France via Katowice.


----------



## nicholsong

pippin said:


> nicoldirge - you'd better watch out - I might go to France via Katowice.


Katowice would welcome you(maybe) but by the time you get here I will be in Scotland :lol:


----------



## barryd

I can rent you a nice place in Katowice Pippin for a couple of weeks. Cheap to you!

The owners are a way in Scotland.

Ill send you my PayPal details. €300 a week!


----------



## pippin

Barry - get stuffed.

Oh, you already have been!


----------



## 747

pippin said:


> nicoldirge - you'd better watch out - I might go to France via Katowice.


KATOWICE WELCOMES CAREFUL DRIVERS

That means you are not welcome pippin. :lol:


----------



## pippin

Watch it you lot.

I WILL have WiFi access when in France so you can't sneak around behind my back.

Well, I might have access if the new info re FON & SFR is correct.

Otherwise I will have to suffer the indignities of calling at MacDoh's.


----------



## pippin

All's quiet on the Western Front - who can I have a go at?

Oh - a little boast about myself.

Sitting here in the sun outside the (shut for lunch) Aceuil of the Camping de Bosméléac using the free WiFi.

A Frenchman in a MH arrives, thinks I am the proprieteur/gardien and asks me about a pitch.

So - I switch into French mode and tell him what's what.
Even to pitching away from a group of young lads who arrived this morning.

Clever?

Nope, I didn't think to charge him the €8!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 747

Go and sit on the naughty step pippin. There was NOTHING abusive about that post at all.

One of my heavies .... err representatives, is currently in the Alpine region. I will despatch him immediately to box your ears. 

I hope he remembers to send them to me by first class post. :?


----------



## barryd

You idiot Pippin!! Could have been a right littler earner there.

Get your high viz jacket out and a clipboard and stand at the Entrance.

Charge the French €8. Any more and they will grumble, turn around and find someones drive to park on. Charge the Germans €20 as they will take up three pitches and have loads of money anyway. Charge the Belgians €100! 

Paypal me my cut as Im skint again.


----------



## pippin

I must be mellowing in my old age.

I can't think of anything abusive  

Mellowing? Rotting? Yellowing? Yelling? 

Nope - just smelling!


----------



## cabby

Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
I am totally bored, bored, bored.

cabby


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
> I am totally bored, bored, bored.
> 
> cabby


Come on then smart arse lets see you minerals!! (Well actually no lets not). You cabbys usually have all sorts of hot air to spout.

Cab drivers huh? Wan$ers! 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pippin said:


> I must be mellowing in my old age.
> 
> I can't think of anything abusive
> 
> Mellowing? Rotting? Yellowing? Yelling?
> 
> Nope - just smelling!


Get some paper underwear and wait til dark and go do some sheep rustling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
> I am totally bored, bored, bored.
> 
> cabby


What :!: :!: :?: :?:

A cabby that can read :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It can't have been that bad if it held you for 30 pages :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
> I am totally bored, bored, bored.
> 
> cabby
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then smart arse lets see you minerals!! (Well actually no lets not). You cabbys usually have all sorts of hot air to spout.
> 
> Cab drivers huh? Wan$ers! 8O
Click to expand...

That is not how you spell wan kers


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
> I am totally bored, bored, bored.
> 
> cabby
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then smart arse lets see you minerals!! (Well actually no lets not). You cabbys usually have all sorts of hot air to spout.
> 
> Cab drivers huh? Wan$ers! 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not how you spell wan kers
Click to expand...

Sorry. Im full of cheese and beer. (again). TitBeak! 8O 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
> I am totally bored, bored, bored.
> 
> cabby
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then smart arse lets see you minerals!! (Well actually no lets not). You cabbys usually have all sorts of hot air to spout.
> 
> Cab drivers huh? Wan$ers! 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not how you spell wan kers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. Im full of cheese and beer. (again). TitBeak! 8O 8O
Click to expand...

TITBEAK. WTF.

**** balls...


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abusive, you must be kidding me, skool kids are better at it than you lot, I have just wasted my time reading through all that drivel.
> I am totally bored, bored, bored.
> 
> cabby
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then smart arse lets see you minerals!! (Well actually no lets not). You cabbys usually have all sorts of hot air to spout.
> 
> Cab drivers huh? Wan$ers! 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not how you spell wan kers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. Im full of cheese and beer. (again). TitBeak! 8O 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TITBEAK. WTF.
> 
> **** balls...
Click to expand...

Youtube Modern Toss Titbeak and you will discover my real sene of humour. Or just youtube modern toss. Space arugment or drive by abuser is the best. It was on chanel 4 a few years ago and not greatly watched. I thought it was the best TV for years!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Space Agrument was mildly amusing, but the others proved what type of To$$er you really are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Space Agrument was mildly amusing, but the others proved what type of To$$er you really are :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its a fair cop.


----------



## pippin

Barry: *chanel 4*

Well I've head of Chanel Nr 5 but what is _chanel 4_?

Probably your special moose (dung) mens perfume.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you think Nuke might be feeling a bit left out in this thread, what we need to do is weedle out his weak spot, Mind you he might be too busy figuring out how to write a web page :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you think Nuke might be feeling a bit left out in this thread, what we need to do is weedle out his weak spot, Mind you he might be too busy figuring out how to write a web page :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


OK Kev.

You start. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Nuke might be feeling a bit left out in this thread, what we need to do is weedle out his weak spot, Mind you he might be too busy figuring out how to write a web page :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Kev.
> 
> You start. :wink:
Click to expand...

I already have, :roll: :roll: read it again , subtle is my middle nom.


----------



## motormouth

I think everyone who has contributed to this thread is rather silly and a trifle rude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

motormouth said:


> I think everyone who has contributed to this thread is rather silly and a trifle rude.


Hiss orf


----------



## motormouth

" I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."


----------



## 747

motormouth said:


> I think everyone who has contributed to this thread is rather silly and a trifle rude.


Who asked you? ........ pillock. :evil:


----------



## motormouth

747 said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone who has contributed to this thread is rather silly and a trifle rude.
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked you? ........ pillock. :evil:
Click to expand...

"SHUT YOUR FESTERING GOB, YOU TIT! YOUR TYPE MAKES ME PUKE!

YOU VACUOUS STUFFY-NOSED MALODOROUS PERVERT!!!"

I'm warmimg up now. :lol:


----------



## barryd

Motormouth Wrote: " I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries." 

Now go away or I will taunt you a second time!!


----------



## motormouth

Sorry, is this the 32 page abuse thread, or the full 64??


----------



## 747

motormouth said:


> Sorry, is this the 32 page abuse thread, or the full 64??


Are you still here? :roll:


----------



## aldra

dare I say Hello???

( I can't insult you lot)

But happy to be insulted cos I'll ignore it anyway
:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 747

aldra said:


> dare I say Hello???
> 
> ( I can't insult you lot)
> 
> But happy to be insulted cos I'll ignore it anyway
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


None of the participants would ever insult you Sandra.

So

Nothing to see here. Please move along now. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Heathcliffe ( substitute and not a good one)

p*** off, I'll move along when I want too

now I feel bad, you still have that little, very little mind you hold on me

I'm working on being nasty and I usually succeed 

Aldra


----------



## valphil

are you saying Sandra is uninsultable ......


----------



## aldra

he's saying I'm unlikely

But I'm working on it

We had a moment of walking on lonely moors but it didn't work out :lol: 

I was far to young :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 747

Take no notice of him Sandra, he is too old for you anyway ...... not like me. :wink: 

He's married as well (what she saw in him I'll never know). :roll:


----------



## valphil

funny , she says the same thing , and as for too old ya cheeky tart I dont look a day over thirty . 8O


----------



## aldra

Valphil

Valphil you are looking very young :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thirty might be a bit too young for me :lol: :lol: 

Although maybe not

747 is Just jealoulol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra o


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You can all bog off, inc Sandra, I'm not frightened of you,, you have no hold over me, I have my own significant other to sweet talk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What's happened to that tosser Barry, has he finally screwed up big time.

And we might have a new member shortly, but I can't name him yet   :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley

This is the first time that I have looked at this topic, I thought for a moment that I must be on the Out and About Forum :lol:


----------



## 747

rowley said:


> This is the first time that I have looked at this topic, I thought for a moment that I must be on the Out and About Forum :lol:


What are you, some kind of congen ...... oh, never mind. :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Has the 'judge' contributed yet. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747

GEMMY said:


> Has the 'judge' contributed yet. :lol:
> 
> tony


I think Kev is the Judge. 8O


----------



## valphil

I think your judgements is out there . and I dont mean the modern meaning of "out there " I mean I think that your judgeme .......why do I bother , I start on something and then just loose intre ....... :?


----------



## aldra

what is the modern meaning of "out there"

Oh dear showing my age

Should I ask the grandkids??

MMM maybe not

Aldra  :lol:


----------



## rosalan

For truth about life 'out there'..... pay a visit!


----------



## 747

rosalan said:


> For truth about life 'out there'..... pay a visit!


I often think about 'out there' when I pay a visit. It is where I do most of my pondering on life, love and the Universe. (not so much love these days  ).

We had prunes at teatime so I will be pondering again shortly. 8O


----------



## valphil

it is also the opposite of "in here" 8)


----------



## valphil

hang on .....where has all the abuse gone 8O


----------



## 747

valphil said:


> hang on .....where has all the abuse gone 8O


What's it to you? :evil:

You come on here with your demands, chucking your weight about.

Go on ....... clear orff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the 'judge' contributed yet. :lol:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kev is the Judge. 8O
Click to expand...

Answer carefluffy, which one as you might be surrounded very quickly, or at least think you are.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> hang on .....where has all the abuse gone 8O
> 
> 
> 
> What's it to you? :evil:
> 
> You come on here with your demands, chucking your weight about.
> 
> Go on ....... clear orff.
Click to expand...

You'd not think him strong enough looking at the wanted posters.

Anyone done any twatting today?


----------



## 747

I FEAR THE WORST!

I had an inkling that this thread would end up a disaster .... and my inkles are usually correct. 8O 

The main contributors in the early pages of this thread seem to have disappeared and don't post nowadays. They are Alhod, Dux Deluxe and pippin. I believe they have been the victims of a MHF serial killer.

Let's look at the suspects.

BarryD suddenly upped and fled to Europe ... very suspicious. :? 

Kev is still here and playing the friendly buffoon as normal. He is my main suspect for 2 reasons. He is Scottish and called Kevin. 8O 

Aldra, the femme fatale who carefully spins her evil web and is definitely a bunny boiler. She has tried to lure me to lonely, isolated spots in the past. :? 

Valphil ........ no, he hasn't got the brains.  

This monster lurks among us ... don't have nightmares folks, stay awake at all times.

BTW, it is not me. I am a jolly decent chap ....... just don't annoy me while I am doing any DIY, it is my Achilles heel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> I FEAR THE WORST!
> 
> I had an inkling that this thread would end up a disaster .... and my inkles are usually correct. 8O
> 
> The main contributors in the early pages of this thread seem to have disappeared and don't post nowadays. They are Alhod, Dux Deluxe and pippin. I believe they have been the victims of a MHF serial killer.
> 
> Let's look at the suspects.
> 
> BarryD suddenly upped and fled to Europe ... very suspicious. :?
> 
> Kev is still here and playing the friendly buffoon as normal. He is my main suspect for 2 reasons. He is Scottish and called Kevin. 8O
> 
> Aldra, the femme fatale who carefully spins her evil web and is definitely a bunny boiler. She has tried to lure me to lonely, isolated spots in the past. :?
> 
> Valphil ........ no, he hasn't got the brains.
> 
> This monster lurks among us ... don't have nightmares folks, stay awake at all times.
> 
> BTW, it is not me. I am a jolly decent chap ....... just don't annoy me while I am doing any DIY, it is my Achilles heel.


Me too, always have always will, it's called survival.

Not Scottish, that's my flag of convenience, I am actually Napoleon Boney Parts daughter incommunicado.

& WTF am I suspected of anyway you daft old tart.

Not sure I like "friendly buffoon" either you aging tosser, there's nothin friendly about me twatt farce.

Have ti agree about that Aldra though, sultry sex goddess of the Camp sites I heard from the other Twatt Barry (D for dimwit).

As for you doing DIY that conjures up images of blood and bandages and trips to A&E all the time, only 3 tools in your tool box, WD40, Duct tape and a bloody great hammer incase the WD40 doesn't work.


----------



## valphil

I may not have the brains ......but I know where to borrow some from , and hers are really good brains , far superior to a **** who uses a number for a name , .....ok I,m going to give them back now :?


----------



## 747

So ..... the rats are coming out of their holes now ...... squeaking innocence. 8) 

I am descended from the famous Hercule Poirot (and not a Boeing 707, as some of you think).

The plot thickens.

barryD rears his ugly head, asking for help sneaking back into the UK and worried about ANPR cameras.

Kev is a Tyke and not a McTyke, as he would have us believe.

valphil has access to a brain for occasional use in his nefarious plots.

Once I discover where the bodies are buried, forensics will do the rest. It would be better just to hang the lot of you. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> So ..... the rats are coming out of their holes now ...... squeaking innocence. 8)
> 
> I am descended from the famous Hercule Poirot (and not a Boeing 707, as some of you think).
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> barryD rears his ugly head, asking for help sneaking back into the UK and worried about ANPR cameras.
> 
> Kev is a Tyke and not a McTyke, as he would have us believe.
> 
> valphil has access to a brain for occasional use in his nefarious plots.
> 
> Once I discover where the bodies are buried, forensics will do the rest. It would be better just to hang the lot of you. :lol:


Pah, and double pah...

Come on Sunderland :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ..... the rats are coming out of their holes now ...... squeaking innocence. 8)
> 
> I am descended from the famous Hercule Poirot (and not a Boeing 707, as some of you think).
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> barryD rears his ugly head, asking for help sneaking back into the UK and worried about ANPR cameras.
> 
> Kev is a Tyke and not a McTyke, as he would have us believe.
> 
> valphil has access to a brain for occasional use in his nefarious plots.
> 
> Once I discover where the bodies are buried, forensics will do the rest. It would be better just to hang the lot of you. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, and double pah...
> 
> Come on Sunderland :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Call me anything you like and I can take it.

Slander my football team and you die. :twisted:

Ah 1973 ...... I remember it well, especially FA Cup Final day. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ..... the rats are coming out of their holes now ...... squeaking innocence. 8)
> 
> I am descended from the famous Hercule Poirot (and not a Boeing 707, as some of you think).
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> barryD rears his ugly head, asking for help sneaking back into the UK and worried about ANPR cameras.
> 
> Kev is a Tyke and not a McTyke, as he would have us believe.
> 
> valphil has access to a brain for occasional use in his nefarious plots.
> 
> Once I discover where the bodies are buried, forensics will do the rest. It would be better just to hang the lot of you. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, and double pah...
> 
> Come on Sunderland :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me anything you like and I can take it.
> 
> Slander my football team and you die. :twisted:
> 
> Ah 1973 ...... I remember it well, especially FA Cup Final day. :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND 
SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND 
SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND 
SUN DER LAND SUN DER LAND

to the tune of erewigo

Can't stand ball sports except Womens doubles and LAdies Volleyball, no idea why though, oh yeah the odd game of snooker too.


----------



## 747

You'll do for me bonny lad.

Right ...... lets gang up on somebody. :lol:


----------



## aldra

What a load of Idiots

One mention of football

And you are all anybodies

747, let's be straight the lonely moors are not your forte, the wet shirt sealed you fate

Kev you are hopeless plus you rubbished my Barry :evil: :evil: 

Valphil so ok you need to borrow brains ( I'm a succour for the underdog)

Thank goodness I'm here and sane :twisted: :twisted: 

aldra


----------



## 747

OMG  

It's the Wicked Witch of the West. 8O 

Run Kev! :?


----------



## GEMMY

This thread ain't a patch on the scot/english fight :lol: 

tony


----------



## aldra

excuse me

The north ( west) :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## aldra

GEMMY said:


> This thread ain't a patch on the scot/english fight :lol:
> 
> tony


true Tony

But that will end in bad feelings

Unlike this thread

Aldra


----------



## alhod

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ..... the rats are coming out of their holes now ...... squeaking innocence. 8)
> 
> I am descended from the famous Hercule Poirot (and not a Boeing 707, as some of you think).
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> barryD rears his ugly head, asking for help sneaking back into the UK and worried about ANPR cameras.
> 
> Kev is a Tyke and not a McTyke, as he would have us believe.
> 
> valphil has access to a brain for occasional use in his nefarious plots.
> 
> Once I discover where the bodies are buried, forensics will do the rest. It would be better just to hang the lot of you. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, and double pah...
> 
> Come on Sunderland :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me anything you like and I can take it.
> 
> Slander my football team and you die. :twisted:
> 
> Ah 1973 ...... I remember it well, especially FA Cup Final day. :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

So 747 remembers well 1973 - that makes him either a liar (in his profile) or exceptionally gifted as a three year old. My money's on the first of those.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

alhod said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ..... the rats are coming out of their holes now ...... squeaking innocence. 8)
> 
> I am descended from the famous Hercule Poirot (and not a Boeing 707, as some of you think).
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> barryD rears his ugly head, asking for help sneaking back into the UK and worried about ANPR cameras.
> 
> Kev is a Tyke and not a McTyke, as he would have us believe.
> 
> valphil has access to a brain for occasional use in his nefarious plots.
> 
> Once I discover where the bodies are buried, forensics will do the rest. It would be better just to hang the lot of you. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, and double pah...
> 
> Come on Sunderland :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me anything you like and I can take it.
> 
> Slander my football team and you die. :twisted:
> 
> Ah 1973 ...... I remember it well, especially FA Cup Final day. :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 747 remembers well 1973 - that makes him either a liar (in his profile) or exceptionally gifted as a three year old. My money's on the first of those.
> 
> Alan
Click to expand...

I'll +1 on that, I don't think Tuggy Wuggy tart has a MH either, delusions of adequacy.


----------



## 747

Dear Al (hodcarrier)

You are correct on both counts.

ps, when I say both counts, I am not referring to Kev and Barry. :wink:


----------



## alhod

A very honourable profession - or so my grandmother used to tell me!
Just which of us she was referring to I have never been quite sure but that is another story - she was always very coy about her own work.

I am just amazed that it has taken you such a long time to think up a response - must be down to the generally slow nature of you folk who live in the wilds of the far flung northern borders of the kingdom, or perhaps you just ran out of electric for the past few weeks.


----------



## 747

alhod said:


> A very honourable profession - or so my grandmother used to tell me!
> Just which of us she was referring to I have never been quite sure but that is another story - she was always very coy about her own work.
> 
> I am just amazed that it has taken you such a long time to think up a response - must be down to the generally slow nature of you folk who live in the wilds of the far flung northern borders of the kingdom, or perhaps you just ran out of electric for the past few weeks.


I am afraid that I have been far too busy to dally on here.

Whippets don't Course themselves you know. :roll: Then the Pigeon Cree needed a coat of paint, I had to source and fit a new nail for hanging the bath in the backyard. It has been all go here.

Anyway, I can't hang about, the wife needs some Segs in her boots.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very honourable profession - or so my grandmother used to tell me!
> Just which of us she was referring to I have never been quite sure but that is another story - she was always very coy about her own work.
> 
> I am just amazed that it has taken you such a long time to think up a response - must be down to the generally slow nature of you folk who live in the wilds of the far flung northern borders of the kingdom, or perhaps you just ran out of electric for the past few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that I have been far too busy to dally on here.
> 
> Whippets don't Course themselves you know. :roll: Then the Pigeon Cree needed a coat of paint, I had to source and fit a new nail for hanging the bath in the backyard. It has been all go here.
> 
> Anyway, I can't hang about, the wife needs some Segs in her boots.
Click to expand...

SEGGS!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just paint our lasses ceet black and lace up her toes.


----------



## valphil

oh goody this ones going again :twisted:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

valphil said:


> oh goody this ones going again :twisted:


Oh god not you again.


----------



## valphil

its no good asking your god for protection cos my gods bigger and stronger and anyway p*** off back to your build thread giv_n_ less


----------



## alhod

I can't spend any more time here, it's all too much. I'm not an abusive person, I've too good a nature to be horrible to anyone and the strain of pretending to insult others is driving me mad 
I think it's the north / south thing again - most of you here are north of Watford and therefore you're ignorant, inconsiderate and selfish, only interested in racing pigeons and trying to keep the water hot in your tin bath in the garden shed.

No wonder Barryd tries to spend all his time in France.

:roll:


----------



## 747

alhod said:


> I can't spend any more time here, it's all too much. I'm not an abusive person, I've too good a nature to be horrible to anyone and the strain of pretending to insult others is driving me mad
> I think it's the north / south thing again - most of you here are north of Watford and therefore you're ignorant, inconsiderate and selfish, only interested in racing pigeons and trying to keep the water hot in your tin bath in the garden shed.
> 
> No wonder Barryd tries to spend all his time in France.
> 
> :roll:


It took you long enough to work that out.

Thicko! :roll: :roll:


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> No wonder Barryd tries to spend all his time in France.
> 
> :roll:


Yes. I want to soar like an Eagle but I am surrounded by Turkeys. (and Gnomes).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

valphil said:


> its no good asking your god for protection cos my gods bigger and stronger and anyway p*** off back to your build thread giv_n_ less


At least mine is nearing completion not like the one in your avatar, haha attack is the best form of defence, and wtf is a vac pill anyhoo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat

I have just wasted 10 minutes of my life wading through the first 6 pages of this thread and had just decided to shoot myself from complete and utter boredom at the really puerile attempts at abuse, and then I thought, bollox to 'em all, they're just a load of boring old farts and tossers without real lives, they're not worth it. And some poor innocent person would have to clear up the mess (all those brains would spread over a really large area)!

So I'm off upstairs to have a long hot bath with my 2 favourite lovelies, Ms Gordons and Ms Shweppes. And while I'm doing that, you saddos can sit at your screens wracking your brains for something nasty to say about me, and failing miserably, 'cos I've heard it all before. 

So there, BITE ME!!!
























:lol: :lol: :lol: (Just so you know I'm just talking to Kev and Barry and 747 and that pilot chappy and one or two others, but not Sandra she's alright mwah mwah)!


----------



## 747

Probationers are not allowed to play with the big boys. :evil: 

Come back when you have a thousand posts under your belt.

Wi' your gob that will be next week. :lol:


----------



## valphil

so I'm one or two others then Tugbile , only dirty people bath , oh and drunkards , you go and play with your boats we dont care ....


----------



## tugboat

Tugbile? That's pathetic. I won't even respond to that 'cos I'm supposed to be in the bath with my 2 babes.

What a bunch of amateurs and no-hopers, I'd have more fun with a stick insect. :roll: :lol:


----------



## alhod

I'm really disappointed to find another southerner who is lowering himself to the level of these northern oiks. I can only assume that the stick insect is some not so secret aspiration dreamed up through a haze of Gordon Schweppes - just be careful where you let it swim while you're in the bath.

8)


----------



## tugboat

Well, I used to live in Cornwall and, while I am in no way defending those northern oiks (as you call them) I found the Cornish to be a pretty weird lot. 

Are you weird?
Are you pretty?


----------



## tugboat

Wossamatter you lot? Stuck for words? Hahaaaaa, come on we need more abuse on here or I'm gonna have to start at page 7 again.

Also I need an excuse not to do the ironing. And it's raining outside.


----------



## alhod

Who let you in here anyway - ironing!!!!???? What sort of a whimp are you - if it's raining just hang the stuff out the window and let the creases drop out naturally in the wet.

And talking of wet - you probably left Cornwall 'cos you couldn't stand the heat on immigrants - lots of wimps go that way after a few months. Not a place for wimpy ex seafarers to try and survive.

:lol:


----------



## tugboat

alhod said:


> Who let you in here anyway - ironing!!!!???? What sort of a whimp are you - if it's raining just hang the stuff out the window and let the creases drop out naturally in the wet.
> 
> And talking of wet - you probably left Cornwall 'cos you couldn't stand the heat on immigrants - lots of wimps go that way after a few months. Not a place for wimpy ex seafarers to try and survive.
> 
> :lol:


Nah, I just wanted to escape all those communicable diseases. Probably due to all the inbreeding. Those poor Wesleyan Methodists needed something to do during the long winter evenings!


----------



## barryd

Ironing!! IRONING! And he needs a reversing camera!!!

WUS! 8O 

What kind of sailor are you Tuggles? Crapton Bogwash!


----------



## tugboat

Oy Moosh, I don't have a servant to do this stuff so in order to look dapper enough to charm the ladies of this parish, needs must OK?

I keep hoping to see a French maid advertising in the local freeads, but no luck so far.

Now excuse ME, while I go and look for my pinny! :lol: Wonder if there's a nice romantic tearjerker on the telly?


Actually in truth I've managed to divert myself from ironing duties by looking at MH cruise controls. Looking at prices, I might have to devise something out of string with a spanish windlass for adjustment, oh arrrr!

Over and out Barmyd.


----------



## alhod

tugboat said:


> Oy Moosh, I don't have a servant to do this stuff so in order to look dapper enough to charm the ladies of this parish, needs must OK?
> 
> I keep hoping to see a French maid advertising in the local freeads, but no luck so far.


For seriious intros it is not necessary to look further than the top of the page in MHF - loads of possibles there.
One in particular kept appearing a few months ago - can't remember her name but I'm sure Barry will! Haven't seen her lately - perhaps she got snatched up

(oh, double entendre totally not intended :lol: :lol: )

Alan


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Oy Moosh, I don't have a servant to do this stuff so in order to look dapper enough to charm the ladies of this parish, needs must OK?
> 
> I keep hoping to see a French maid advertising in the local freeads, but no luck so far.
> 
> Now excuse ME, while I go and look for my pinny! :lol: Wonder if there's a nice romantic tearjerker on the telly?
> 
> Actually in truth I've managed to divert myself from ironing duties by looking at MH cruise controls. Looking at prices, I might have to devise something out of string with a spanish windlass for adjustment, oh arrrr!
> 
> Over and out Barmyd.


Poor you (or not as the case may be) I would be dead within a week and everything around me burnt to a crisp without my Supervisor (Mrs D).

There are a few single female motorhomers on here. Actually you cocked that up. You shouldnt have laid out all that cash on yer Besacar. You should have just wormed your way in with one of them!  Now theres a thing. I could do with a newer van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I need an excuse not to do the ironing. And it's raining outside.


Puff

The magic dragon.

Ironing, only for weddings and funerals.

Persisting down greatly here to, can't get owt done til it stops


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an excuse not to do the ironing. And it's raining outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Puff
> 
> The magic dragon.
Click to expand...

That's no way to talk about your missus!


----------



## tugboat

I'll have no chance with the ladies on here once the see the pic of me on 'that other' thread, looking like an amorphous lump on a motorbike.

A fine figure of a man..........NOT!    :roll:


I was quite a good looking lad when I was younger, I think I must have had an fat bald ugly tree fall on me somewhere along the line! :lol:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> I'll have no chance with the ladies on here once the see the pic of me on 'that other' thread, looking like an amorphous lump on a motorbike.
> 
> A fine figure of a man..........NOT!    :roll:
> 
> I was quite a good looking lad when I was younger, I think I must have had an fat bald ugly tree fall on me somewhere along the line! :lol:


Nah! You'll do alright, their not fussy. Me and 747 have had em all! 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Must have been grapple a granny night then.


----------



## barryd

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *Must have been grapple a granny night then.


*ADMIN NOTE: Thread now moved to that other forum (see sig) as this one was deemed too tame. *


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have no chance with the ladies on here once the see the pic of me on 'that other' thread, looking like an amorphous lump on a motorbike.
> 
> A fine figure of a man..........NOT!    :roll:
> 
> I was quite a good looking lad when I was younger, I think I must have had an fat bald ugly tree fall on me somewhere along the line! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah! You'll do alright
> , their not fussy. Me and 747 have had em all! 8O
Click to expand...

Excuse me 8O

Some of us a very fussy

Barry you are just cute

Kev what do you mean granny night?.

You must mean sexy and experienced
So why not just say that??

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno, never had a granny, well not knowingly anyway.


----------



## aldra

Kev

Now you are tugging at my heart strings 

Forget the sexy and experienced

That's different :lol: 

I'll be your granny, cook you meals

Listen to your woes and advise you

I'm very good at jeckel and Hyde  

It works with my 10

As long as the dog doesn't put in his 10 pennyworth
 :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I decline to comment as this is a family forum.


----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I decline to comment as this is a family forum.


Do you mean we are related Kev?

Hey cousin, you couldn't lend me a tenner could you? :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decline to comment as this is a family forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean we are related Kev?
> 
> Hey cousin, you couldn't lend me a tenner could you? :?
Click to expand...

yup no problem mate.

Someones sig says if you lend someone money and you never see them again it's money well spent.


----------



## oldun

pippin said:


> I bet there's some head-scratching going on - either that or readers of this thread must think we are bonkers.


i thought it was a prerequisite for all forum members to be bonkers!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tee Hee, Cabbies and Geoffers beware, I'd forgotten this thread.


----------



## tugboat

Who is Tee Hee? Do we have a new Chinese member?


----------



## cabby

I take umbrage at your comment kev. I have never been abusive. I do not think Geoff will take too kindly either.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

Kev

You are on notice that I have taken umbrage, and in a very large dose.>

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Who is Tee Hee? Do we have a new Chinese member?


Not unless you've had one grafted on and said nothing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ho ho.


----------



## tugboat

Ho Ho? Bloody hell, another one, the Chinese are invading? They're determined to have world domination. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Jmdarr

Wow just read two years of total tosh I thought this was the abusive thread just like being hit with a wet kipper oh forgot kippers are a northern thing.


----------



## cabby

Well if we have to steel ourselves against this sort of tosh then lets be careful where we get the steel from.:frown2::frown2:


cabby

Kev you really are an arse >>>>:wink2::wink2: making out there are new Chinese members indeed.


----------



## erneboy

There aren't so many Kippers about these days. It seems they've all gorne quiet.


----------



## cabby

They have all moved up across the border, now call themselves Mac'kerel :grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jmdarr said:


> Wow just read two years of total tosh I thought this was the abusive thread just like being hit with a wet kipper oh forgot kippers are a northern thing.


Well get stuck in then stop farting around


----------



## aldra

I just read it all too

What an absolute pleasure

The people on here were/are fantastic

Total crap at insulting 

But a delightful lot

These are my friends

I'm so proud, not one would have hurt another

Why would they ?

They are lovely together people 

Have no need to hurt another to bolster themselves 

they are brilliant

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Silly old sausage


----------



## erneboy

Wait till the bloke who's overwound gets here. He can do it because his spring is troubling him. Gave me a right talking to a while ago, right Zeb? Good at handing it out?


----------



## Jmdarr

Hear hear


----------



## aldra

Nah

Who would cal himself zebadee after magic roundabout 

"**** off dougel " said Florence and he did 

All over zebbadee 

I loved magic roundabout 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Nah
> 
> Who would cal himself zebadee after magic roundabout
> 
> "**** off dougel " said Florence and he did
> 
> All over zebbadee
> 
> I loved magic roundabout
> 
> Sandra


Was that in your magic mushroom period Sandy.

Why we picking on the boinging bloke anyway, did I miss something more important than a fart in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I read the first page... and then the last.
> You are all barking mad.
> 
> Good job my subs run out soon, escape from you lot.
> 
> Dave p


Sadly missed, not dead just gone elsewhere I think, anyone know?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just spent a little while reading the whole thread, what a bunch of low life no hopers you all are, no real abuse at all, but that ****** Tuggs is going to get some after me being really nice the runt this morning on another thread, mind you I should have known, but forgot he sleeps with dogs now, that 747 bloke was the only one who sort of went for it, but no one really came back at him so no wonder he sloped of the that other crappy site, boredom most likely, but he's still subbed up so might see sense before it's too late, sort of miss the annoying gnome a bit, and he was always goof at sorting that Barfy out too.

Come on Sunderland.

So lets have some proper abuse like the link in the OP, and stop farting about.


----------



## cabby

The problem is you write in the same way as you speak and this makes it very difficult to understand you most of the time, or else you are in such a hurry to post you get your words and letters mixed up.
Is this a Leeds thing or just a northern way.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> The problem is you write in the same way as you speak and this makes it very difficult to understand you most of the time, or else you are in such a hurry to post you get your words and letters mixed up.
> Is this a Leeds thing or just a northern way.>>
> 
> cabby


You can be very upsetting sometimes :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've just spent a little while reading the whole thread, what a bunch of low life no hopers you all are, no real abuse at all, but that ****** Tuggs is going to get some after me being really nice the runt this morning on another thread, mind you I should have known, but forgot he sleeps with dogs now, that 747 bloke was the only one who sort of went for it, but no one really came back at him so no wonder he sloped of the that other crappy site, boredom most likely, but he's still subbed up so might see sense before it's too late, sort of miss the annoying gnome a bit, and he was always goof at sorting that Barfy out too.
> 
> Come on Sunderland.
> 
> So lets have some proper abuse like the link in the OP, and stop farting about.


Im telling you (again) Gnomey AKA 747 is no more, gone, vanished, Flounced off the forum and aint coming back. He is no longer a subscriber despite what his profile might say. Him DTP Chemicals and a load of others vanished forever.  Of course you can find 747 elsewhere on "other forums" if one knows where to look.  (or can be arsed to go looking for him in the first place)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Im telling you (again) Gnomey AKA 747 is no more, gone, vanished, Flounced off the forum and aint coming back. He is no longer a subscriber despite what his profile might say. Him DTP Chemicals and a load of others vanished forever.  Of course you can find 747 elsewhere on "other forums" if one knows where to look.  (or can be arsed to go looking for him in the first place)


Of course there is proof this isn't strictly true Barfy.

Lied you post just now and

VVV


----------



## -747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've just spent a little while reading the whole thread, what a bunch of low life no hopers you all are, no real abuse at all, but that ****** Tuggs is going to get some after me being really nice the runt this morning on another thread, mind you I should have known, but forgot he sleeps with dogs now, that 747 bloke was the only one who sort of went for it, but no one really came back at him so no wonder he sloped of the that other crappy site, boredom most likely, but he's still subbed up so might see sense before it's too late, sort of miss the annoying gnome a bit, and he was always goof at sorting that Barfy out too.
> 
> Come on Sunderland.
> 
> So lets have some proper abuse like the link in the OP, and stop farting about.


Get lost Kev!

I havent time to come on here and give you abuse as I am now the official Admin on here so you had better watch your step me lad!

Mwahahahhaaa!


----------



## aldra

Is that heathcliffe of the lonely moor??

I thought you'd drowned in your wet tee shirt 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-747 said:


> Get lost Kev!
> 
> I havent time to come on here and give you abuse as I am now the official Admin on here so you had better watch your step me lad!
> 
> Mwahahahhaaa!


Scared stiff I'm not, I'll round up my own gnome army and face them north.

Come on Newcastle 😂😂😂


----------



## aldra

cabby said:


> The problem is you write in the same way as you speak and this makes it very difficult to understand you most of the time, or else you are in such a hurry to post you get your words and letters mixed up.
> Is this a Leeds thing or just a northern way.>>
> 
> cabby


Careful some southerners get upset with us northerners

It's not just the way we speak

I know they have never chucked duckers up th cut

Or canulded in the ginnel

Or even shopped were every one calls you "love "

But I guess judging from here they are all a bit special

Much as we are

But it's great we can have a go at each other

Tongue in cheek

And just enjoy any differences 
Possibally :wink2::wink2::wink2:

Aldra


----------



## barryd

You want to watch it Kev. Now that 747 is admin, he may ban you if your not careful. The power has gone to his head. It was him that kicked all those members offline today you know. Said they looked at him in a funny way. I suspect though that he just doesnt know what he is doing. dont say I didnt warn you.

Aldra, forget about him, hes abandoned you. Stick with the younger better looking model.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> You want to watch it Kev. Now that 747 is admin, he may ban you if your not careful. The power has gone to his head. It was him that kicked all those members offline today you know. Said they looked at him in a funny way. I suspect though that he just doesnt know what he is doing. dont say I didnt warn you.
> 
> Aldra, forget about him, hes abandoned you. Stick with the younger better looking model.


I say let him go for it, but he's getting on a bit now and perhaps past his best, as for the power going to his head, well it didn't have very far to go did it > he didn't kick anyone off anyhoo, he just goofed again, and I'd rather not look at him at all if I can avoid it, not a pretty sight and god forbid he turns around, that would be just too much to bear.

If he's gone, he's gone, I'll mention him no more, his choice, his loss, if he prefers lunacy to sanity, he'll be in good company > >

Bye Jim, good luck on your travels wherever you may go .


----------



## -747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I say let him go for it, but he's getting on a bit now and perhaps past his best, as for the power going to his head, well it didn't have very far to go did it > he didn't kick anyone off anyhoo, he just goofed again, and I'd rather not look at him at all if I can avoid it, not a pretty sight and god forbid he turns around, that would be just too much to bear.
> 
> If he's gone, he's gone, I'll mention him no more, his choice, his loss,* if he prefers lunacy to sanity, he'll be in good company* > >
> 
> Bye Jim, good luck on your travels wherever you may go .


There will be a Fruitcake Fatwa out on you for that now! We know where you live.

Be afraid!


----------



## barryd

Yes Kev! Be afraid.


----------



## ambegayo

Sorry to hijack your thread but I was directed to 'Form' and select New Post but I can't find it. trouble is I can't seem to get to the full length of the selections on 'Forum' because of the short length on a laptop before a advert comes up blocking.


----------



## cabby

Have you not got the adblocker downloaded then.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-747 said:


> There will be a Fruitcake Fatwa out on you for that now! We know where you live.
> 
> Be afraid!


Glad you have the dog, nicely wrapped up in a scarf to keep her? warm, can still see the face though :wink2::wink2::kiss::kiss:>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Yes Kev! Be afraid.


That's good, I always wanted to be taller, makes me look thinner too, thanks Bazza, yer a real mate.


----------



## cabby

I worry that this thread is spiralling out of the MHF image. Not good.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> I worry that this thread is spiralling out of the MHF image. Not good.
> 
> cabby


I think it's fine, no one actually means anything by it anyway you old tart, just a bit of harmless fun, now go do some housework, look at all the dishes in the sink, could do with a good dust too, oh yeah and turn your web cam off, don't what you were doing but your hands were a blur :wink2::wink2:


----------



## cabby

Dishwasher unloaded and stacked away, hands a blur as I chop the veg for dinner, Have a lovely young lady who comes every week to do the house chores like dusting etc. 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Dishwasher unloaded and stacked away, hands a blur as I chop the veg for dinner, Have a lovely young lady who comes every week to do the house chores like dusting etc.
> 
> cabby


Ah, all is sorted and right with the world then :wink2::wink2: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Dishwasher unloaded and stacked away, hands a blur as I chop the veg for dinner, Have a lovely young lady who comes every week to do the house chores like dusting etc.
> 
> cabby


Of course you do!:wink2:


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> I worry that this thread is spiralling out of the MHF image. Not good.
> 
> cabby


It was that Kev that started it, it had been dead for two years until he resurrected it. What was it about anyway?


----------



## cabby

No idea what it is about, but yes we can blame kev. he is used to that.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah blame me, as you say I am used to it, cowardly folk always find someone else to take responsibility for their actions.

I do let it slide for a while when no one posts on it, then it pops back up in a search and it'd be a shame to let it go.

I reckon every forum should have a thread where abuse can be hurled with impunity, those who don't like it can of course not post, and just stay in the shadows, it is not compulsory, to be honest I only do it to see the level of the repost, which with you clowns is a bit dire, Jim seemed to getting to grips with it though, shame the poor sods departed, not many posts left.

And as for you Barfy, you can hardly speak, considering the quality of posts on another site, which I do read now and again if I get really bored > >

Can we get await aunt on this forum, I seem to think we did a few times when a certain flowery person was around   and I know where he posts too now and then too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Boo


----------



## jo662

:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who you looking at 4 eyes.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Who you looking at 4 eyes.


I dunno the labels fell off!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> I dunno the labels fell off!>


Original to end eh :roll: gerroff


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Original to end eh :roll: gerroff


School boy humour,you cant beat it!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> School boy humour,you cant beat it!>


Need to get a whisk or a big stick then.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Need to get a whisk or a big stick then.


Now that would be abuse!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Now that would be abuse!>


Not to everyone


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not to everyone


Must be a Yorkshire thing!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was it was a southern softies kick, but hey what do I know > >


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was it was a southern softies kick, but hey what do I know > >


Not a lot cus you is a Northerner!>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Arse face


----------

